#        2010

## .

.

1.	    -           2011  ( ).     ,          -   34%. 
        ,   .
2.	   .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  . 
3.	            ,       ( ,   ). 
4.	 2011      .       ,     13510 ,   1091 .    - 1559 .  16160 .      2011 ,       .
5.	 2010         2011,     .      10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .  12003,   -,   ,   . 
6.	          ,      .
7.	        ,        ,     .       15     .

----------


## hiker

> 5.	 2010         2010, .


.

----------


## ...

>>>>>>>  2.    .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  . 

    ...     ?

  2007,  2008    -6,      ...
      .  - ?   50      ? 50  -  -  ....

  ,        .   -     ?

----------


## hiker

> >>>>>>>  2.    .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  . 
> 
>     ...     ?


  :Smilie: ,

.



> ,        .   -     ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## ...

>>>>>

----------


## hiker

> >>>>>


 .    :Smilie:

----------


## .

*...*,      2010 .   ,         .           .

----------


## .

> 50      ? 50  -  -  ...


   .

----------


## Man of the World

> .
> 
> 4.	 2011      .       ,     13510 ,   1091 .    - 1559 .  16160 .      2011 ,       .


 : !     ,         ??? :Abuse: 

     ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

...   ,      ,                 ,       ""       ?
 ,          ,       
+   ,   ""  2011,     2010,  ...

----------


## Fraxine

> +   ,   ""  2011,     2010,  ...


  %  "",      :Frown: .     "",    .

----------


## Cooler

> 2.    .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  .


 ,    !  :Wow: 

 ?

----------


## .

*Cooler*, -   :Smilie:     ,       .      .  24.
 ,    300    :Big Grin:

----------


## Youlia

> 5.  2010         2011,     .     10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .  12243,  -,   ,   .


  :yes:        24000 ,       ,        :yes:

----------


## Highwayman

: 
-  2009 14% +  6%=  20%    + 7274,4 . ( ).  7274,4     .    100  20  . 
-  2010  26%+6%= 32%   + (   13510 ,   1091 .    - 1559 .  ). 16160 .   16160     .    100   32  .


    ?

----------


## .

*Highwayman*,    ?    ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,    300


      .  :Wink: 



> 14% +  6%=  20%    + 7274,4 . ( )


     ?

----------


## Highwayman

> *Highwayman*,    ?    ?


  .

----------


## .

14%   (     ),      26%.        .

----------

()  26%  2010 ?

----------


## .

2010      ,     ,

----------

> 2010      ,     ,


    : "    2010   **  ,   ,   2011       .  2010         "

----------


## .



----------


## 11

()     14%.
    - .        2010 ?         ?

----------


## .



----------


## Izem

*.*,      ...   ,   ,       :Smilie: 

  -       ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Cooler

> ,


 , ,          ?  -    -    ?

   -   ,  167- -   ? -   ,   ...   :Frown:

----------

> 


+


 2010  14%      2009    1967 .. 8%  6%?

     0,2%          ?

----------

> 3.             ,       ( ,   ).


    ?        ?         ,     ,    ?        ?

----------

2010    ,   ?
    14%,   2010       20%, ..   1966      - 20%,    1967     - 14%  6%.
..      ,    ,      !

----------


## .

**,   ,   2010      .  ,

----------


## .

> , ,          ?  -    -    ?


        ,      .    .
       .         ,            - .     .

----------


## .

> +
> 
> 
>  2010  14%      2009    1967 .. 8%  6%?
> 
>      0,2%          ?


,   2009   .        




> ?        ?         ,     ,    ?        ?


      .    .        . , ,   .

----------

.      (, )     .
        ...

----------

,     ?   .

----------


## Fraxine

2011        ,   2010???

----------


## 22

?

----------


## liman2009

:
1.     ,    ,    2010  -        11592    1796,8   (  . .13,4,16  ., .          2009 . 
2.              -   ,      .3  241  ( 20%)    ,         .   -            .   2010 .            .                 .

----------


## .

1.          .
2.    .   .          ,   .

----------

...       ::nyear::

----------


## mukic

" "?

----------


## Olga1713

2011... :Frown:

----------


## 15

> 2011...


    !

----------


## Fraxine

> 2011...
> 
> 
>     !


    ,     -   .  ,           :Frown: .

----------


## Skif_2008

,   ,           .

----------

> 1.          .
> 2.    .   .          ,   .


            -    ,        !!!!!.

----------


## Ego

> -    ,        !


  , ,        34%

----------


## liman2009



----------


## Feminka

> 2011...


   !  ,            ,     .

----------


## .

> 


   .     24   .
 ,  -  ,   - .      .    ,   ,

----------


## .

> ,   ,           .


      .       .  1,1  2.

----------


## Fraxine

> !  ,            ,     .


  :Frown: .



> 2011        ,   2010???


???

----------


## Ego



----------


## .



----------

,    ?

----------



----------

...
     ,  , ,    :

  2010  ( )   ,    (,   )     .        :  - .

   :  1     2 ,   2011 - 4 . 

       -    .

----------


## .

> :  1     2 ,   2011 - 4 .


         .        ,

----------


## SergeiP

" "     ?

----------


## .

,          .

----------

> .
>    ???


  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## .

**,     ?   :Embarrassment:              ?

----------

> **,            ?


      , :
1 - 
2 -   /
3 -      ( )
 100%        (-  ,  13%  )

----------


## Vedmak

> , :
> 1 - 
> 2 -   /
> 3 -      ( )
>  100%        (-  ,  13%  )


 \  14.5      .
        .   \      . 
     -    .

----------


## .

> 1 -


   ,    ?     ,   .      ,   .     .

----------

> \  14.5      .


   .
    :
1.     (  )
2.   ,

----------


## .

.     ,  - .       -   .  -        ,     -   ""   .
,   -   , -  0,5  0,25 .   .        ,            -  .   ,  ,  .  1000  .
 . ,      .     8.00  10.00, 2 ,  0,25 .      -    ,    4330  ,   8   .
-  , ,     .

----------


## .

> 1.     (  )


     ,          .

----------


## Vedmak

> .
>     :
> 1.     (  )
> 2.   ,


   .
   .   0.13 .
(  .  , ..         ).
     0,06              12243 .

0.13x=0.06x+12243
      175     14.5   .
   .     .

       .   .
          .       ,     ..  .

----------


## mizeri

6%

 2010 -     - 14%( 14  ""  8+6  "")
   - , , 9 ., .  -  1-    .      ("" - 2 .   - 1 .)     ?     -  15  . . 
 2011 -   -26% ( ?),  - 2,9%,  - 2,1%,  - 3%
      2010.

----------

.       .   ,     -      ( 2010)   .      /,    15 .  15  - .      ,      .

----------


## Flameheart

?  :Frown:

----------


## Vedmak

?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## tigras

?  ,       ,     . ? ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

? -        .

----------


## tigras

! ,   .  :Redface:

----------


## .

.         ,

----------


## Flameheart

> ?


    .    .

----------


## Fraxine

> .         ,


   -    ,     ?   ?

----------


## Vedmak

> .    .


   ,     .
    -     .

----------

> .         ,


 . . . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=279460  #10.     .      .       2007.    ,    !  - "  " ,  ,       . 
**   ""  (,    )          ,,  2002.    - .
     ,    -   .  ,      ,                ..        : "      -  ?" 
                ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

.  ..   .
 .    ?

 .  -       ...   .

----------

!  .   #83 !!    ,     -      ? ,       ...()

----------


## .

> ?


   ,      ,

----------


## Vedmak

,         ?

----------


## Fraxine

?

----------


## cep

> ,         ?


       - ..     .

----------


## Vedmak

> - ..     .


      .                     .

----------

( 1   ),         ...  - ?.

----------


## .

.      ,      ,       ,

----------

,  2010 .  -       :   14% -   ?  !

----------


## .



----------

( ).
 ,  66 ..,  . ,    
2009: 
    4849,6()+2424,8()=7274,4 . 
   66 ..,   4849,6.
 : 14%  (8%+6%)

2010:
    7274   ? (  ???)
  14% (8%+6%)

2011:
   =13510, =1091, =1559,  16160
    -  26%, ,      .

       -     :Frown:          ...

----------


## cep

2011      . 
  6%,   6%.       ,  ,  . 
       .     ?      ?

----------


## .

> 2010:
>     7274   ? (  ???)


     ?           :Embarrassment: 



> 10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .  12243





> ...


  ,    ?

----------


## mizeri

> 2011      . 
>   6%,   6%.       ,  ,  . 
>        .     ?      ?


 ?           .
    .

----------


## cep

> ?           .
>     .


     .

----------


## .

*cep*,  ?    .  ,   ?  , ,    ,    ?

----------


## cep

> *cep*,  ?    .  ,   ?


   3000 .  .




> , ,    ,    ?


    ?

----------


## .

?        ,     :Wink:   ,  ,     ,      .         :Wink:

----------


## mizeri

> *cep*,  ?    .  ,   ?  , ,    ,    ?


       (     ),      :Big Grin:  :Wink: 



> 3000 .  .
>     ?


       .    ,    , , .     -      .        -,    ,      .    .

----------

*.*,    -    :Embarrassment: 
..   ( )  .1 .57.   20% (10392),  1,1% (572),  2% (1039)  12003         ...
 ...  ,     .    .        ( )

----------


## .

.            . 
         14%  + 6

----------

> *cep*,  ?    .  ,   ?  , ,    ,    ?


  4 .
1.  ( )   (  )
2.     .
3.  "  "  .               (   ,    )
4.           " "?
         .

----------


## .

**,   ,     ?   .
 ,  -  ,  -  ?      ?   :Wink: 
 -         50  :Wink:      .    ,   ,      .       .    ,   .     
 ,   ,          ,     .            ,    ?
     ,       .           .            :Wink:

----------

1.60
2.59-63 (  ),    ,      79 .
3.19  (    ,  ..   ( )    79 . ? .     .
4.   ,    .

.   ""  -   .

----------


## aquamarin

> 2.	   .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  . .


   -6% ? :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> -6% ?


   -15   .

----------


## aquamarin

> -15   .


  :Love: 

.346.16 

7)       ,   ,       ,        ..

???

----------


## mvf

*aquamarin*,   **   -6,  **   -15.

----------


## aquamarin

> *aquamarin*,   **   -6,  **   -15.


  :Redface: 

  ,  , !

----------

*.*
          ?   !    !  !    !!!
 ,   !   
 !!!    ....  :Frown:

----------


## .

**,  ,    -??? 
    .      
   ()

----------


## mvf

> ?


  -    ( ).     .

----------


## Vyborg

(2010)    14%  6%.           ,       ?

----------


## .

14  6,      . 
   2010         - 14%

----------

,    15%,  :
1.   2009     ,       30.03.2010,     01.03.2010 :Redface: 
2.  2010     ?,    14%  ""  8+6%  ""?  ,         ?       ,   ?     2 ,  01  2010  ,   01  2011  ? 
         2010 ?
3. 2011   ,    :Wow:         16%  ""  10+6%  "",     4     :Frown:

----------


## mvf

**,     :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=281711
?

----------

> *.*
>           ?   !    !  !    !!!
>  ,   !   
>  !!!    ....


       ,   
      -       -   
         ?    ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,


,     ,     .  :Smilie:  ,    


> 57
>        . ,       , *   .*

----------

> ,     ,     .  ,


.,     
    -

----------

.,     
 ,  3

 3.       

1.         .            . *         .*
2.              , , ,     .

       ,       ,       .

   .

3. *           .    ,      .*

4.      ,       ,  ,             (, )   ,               .

5.   -   .

           ,      ,        ,         ,     .

6.         .           ,    ,   (),        .

7.   ,              ( ).


  , 
  -

----------


## .

**,       .     ,     .

----------

> **,       .     ,     .


 
    -   
   ,

----------


## .

**,    ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Olivka-k

-   ....   :           2010   ,   ?
      14%,      2010       20%, ..   1966      - 20%,    1967     - 14%  6%.
     2010              ????

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr11_1.htm . 3)

----------


## Olivka-k

, 3    2010    .    14 % -      ,                2010  )))))     !!!

----------


## Ego

> 2010


         *      *

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,   ?      - 6%.     ,

----------


## Olivka-k

,      ,     ,   8%  14 % -  ,               .  20%   14%

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,   -    ,    ,       .
    ,       .     ,                .       -

----------


## liman2009

2010  0      !!!!!!! (     )

----------

!
   ( -6%)    ,   .
                  ? (  )
 .

----------


## .

.

----------

!
       ..  ? ?

----------


## .

.           .

----------

""?
.

----------


## .

,

----------


## Vedmak

""     .
     ?

----------

> ""


  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> ""     .
>      ?


,          
    ,

----------


## 82

> 2010  0      !!!!!!! (     )


  ,   ???

----------


## .



----------


## Izem

> 


    , ,        ?

----------

*Izem*,

----------


## Izem

..,    2010-      +.   ...   ,        -   ?

    ,            ,    ...

 , , .  :Smilie:     ... ,       .

----------


## .

> ..,    2010-      +.   ..


   ,    .



> ,        -   ?


          ?

----------


## Tulanochka

> .
> 
> 2.	   .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  .


   15% ,   -       .    ,        .    ,    ,     ,     .

----------


## .

> 15% ,   -       .


  2010   .          .



> ,


       ,   . .



> ,    ,     ,     .


  2011      34%   ,        ..
 :Embarrassment:

----------

.      .  1-2 .    , .  .     .  2010     , .   .   , .        . ,  6  (    ): ++(-1/2)= ++-
0,5=0,5++ =   . ,  2011  ...   .    ,  . , ,         ,         ?

----------


## .

**,       , ?        -  2010     .



> , .        .


  .  ,       
   6%         ,        .

----------


## Izem

> ,    .
>           ?


. ..,    10-    (18%),  (13%)   , .   -15 -    (15%)     , .

... ,     ,      ?  ,    10-,   11-      ,  ...

----------


## .

> ,     ,      ?


 ,  -  ,   -  . 



> ,    10-,   11-      ,  ...


  .     15%   ,    .

----------


## Izem

.    .

----------


## Vlad_B

?        ,    ?    ?         50%  ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 



> ?


 



> 50%  ?

----------


## Vlad_B

!

----------


## Vedmak

> ?        ,    ?    ?         50%  ?


   50%?         ,      .   50%   .  ?

----------


## .

*Vedmak*,     ,        26.2     .       ,

----------


## Vedmak

> *Vedmak*,     ,        26.2     .       ,


         ,           .
       .           .  ... )

   ""    ?        .      .

----------


## .

*Vedmak*, -          .    ,        .



> 


        ,       



> ""    ?


    .

----------


## kich

,    -   , .. ,         .    ,        ""  " "   16- .,      ,     "" .
,          .

      ,       (     )   ,   ,   ,      .

P.S.      ...

----------

> ,        .   -     ?


     27  2008 .  799

----------


## 15%

> **, 
>    6%         ,        .


   15%  -   ?           ?

----------


## 15%

!!!
 :Frown:

----------


## .

15%   ,

----------

?    . 

     ....   ...

----------


## xxx654

6%, 
1.  2010.     ,       ?
2.       ?
3.      ? 
3.  2010. ""   14%  6%?

----------


## .

1.  
2.   .                 
3. 
4.            2010  14%.

----------


## xxx654

2.       ?
3.      ? 

 2010 ?
4.           2010  14%.      ,     6 %  14  6...

----------


## .

*xxx654*,  ,      .          ,   .       -   :Frown:

----------


## xxx654

,   ...

----------


## Irik1

,    ,            6%,  8%,   0,2%     /  
, , 6%
   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

2010    ,     
 2011     34% + 0,2

----------


## kich

,       ,            ,   ,     .    ,     ""    ...

----------

> 2010    ,     
>  2011     34% + 0,2


,    34%  ?




> .   .


     ?!      ?

----------


## .

> 34%  ?


   .  14%

----------

,      .

----------


## .

,        :Frown:

----------


## kosy

> *.*
>           ?   !    !  !    !!!
>  ,   !   
>  !!!    ....


   .       ..     .  :Smilie: 
:     ( )        .              .     :Wow:

----------

6%. ,      15% (,  ,        !         5%), ..      ++  +50%  6%  18%,   15% -  13%.

----------


## teplomen

(    ),     2011 .     ??      ?

----------


## .

,   ,     .

----------


## holocron

? (  6%)    ,        :Frown:

----------


## .

?    31 ,   .

----------


## holocron

> ?    31 ,   .


       ?

----------


## .

,     
4     -

----------


## holocron

> ,     
> 4     -


,     ,      .       -:




> ,   1  2010     ()    .
>                .    ,  ()                  ( , ,  , ).   2010       () :  2010          2    ( ),   2011 - .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

,          ,   2010          (    ,    )?
 ,   , ..    ,    .

----------

:Smilie: 
 , ,  ,      :Hmm:

----------

> , ,  ,


,          ,      !

----------


## .

**,     .    -

----------

> **,     .    -


 ,     ,     ,    -

----------

> ,          ,      !


   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,     .   2009         . , ..   66 ..     2010           .  ..   2010        .              20%.  .

----------


## .

> 20%.


 . ,      .     .

----------

2010 
                   ,      . 
             ,     ,     ,         ,   12 . 

             ,  
                4330*12*20% = 10392 
                4330*12*1,1% = 571,56 
                4330*12*2% = 1039,2 
                 12002,76 

                      (  1966    )   : 
             14%   
             6%    (  1967    ). 
 :yes:

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,   2011         ,           . ?         , .   ,     50%    , ..  ,      -   ?        2011         34%?

----------


## .

> 2011         ,           . ?


    ,   .   ,    ,       .



> 2011         34%?

----------


## Fraxine

,   2010      26%  ?

----------


## .

...
        ,   2010    ?   :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

> ...


 ,  , . .. . 57 212-  2010   ,   2009  ?

----------


## .

57   2

----------


## Fraxine

:Embarrassment:   -         :Wow: .

----------

> ,     .   2009         . , ..   66 ..


, :     2009     (6%),   1965,  ?    ?
     .

----------


## .

, ,       .           :Frown:

----------

> [[ ]].


  (  )       ...  :Frown: 




> , ,       .


  .    ,     --     .  ,  -,    --     -.

.

----------

!!!     :Frown:           .       .          (    )        . 
    -  2009  (   ) 1,538 ..  31. .  ,        58..   ?

----------


## mvf

> !!!


   31.12.2008 N 154 . 1.5



> ?


 .

----------


## LuckyJ

, ,          -   2009    :
204-     26.2 ().
      01.01.2010 45  -          .
   60 .   ()   2010.,     .   .

  .4  346.13.  2009.  -    20   
...."          ,        ,    ,   2  346.12  ." 
   .2  346.12   01.01.2013.

,     20 . -     ?
, , .   -  ,     -    ?

----------


## LuckyJ

58 ..?
  ,  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

12.05.2009 N 12010/08

----------


## .

> ,     20 . -     ?


 
 58     http://www.klerk.ru/doc/159731/

----------


## LuckyJ

,   ,  . 
      -... -  ...

----------


## .

*LuckyJ*,      ,   .         
 ,           26.2

----------


## LuckyJ

*.*,        ,  ....
!

----------


## .

,  ,            :Smilie:    ,    20 ,       58,    .

----------

!
  -           .     ?      (    )   ( ).
!

----------


## .

. ,     ,     .

----------

> (  )       ... 
> .


.   .           ,    ,   .     ,    -  !
,   ""          (404,13  ) ,   2010       ,    **    ?

----------


## Gennady

, , 
            ,   -,    ,  ()       2010 .



      212               .

----------


## .

> ,   ""         (404,13  ) ,   2010      ,        ?


 
      ,       . ,  ,           ,

----------


## .

*Gennady*,            .     . ,       .  ,   ,    2-,       ,  -6,      ..
     .  .

----------


## Gennady

> 212


*.* ,      .

  :   .    .

----------

> 2-,       ,  -6


        ,     -4-2   ???    ?   !   2-?   !          .        ,       !((((

----------


## Gennady

> ,       !((((


     , , ,-   25 .  3      5-7 ,              - .          - 
*"        ?"   -  .*

----------

> "        ?"   -  .


    )))     5    .    4 (2006-2009)        )))            !       ...    )))            .          ))).       .       ,       25000   !)))   !!!

----------

.
1.  - .  .   1966    2010     ,      ,          .
2.         ,    
3.         .   .   " " (          .    2002,     , )       ,    3-     .
4.       -    14%  2010  26% 2011   (?)  2016.
    ?    -      :Frown:

----------


## .

1.   .            .    ,   ,           
3.       :Wink: 
4.     2011 .    (   )   .

      , - -

----------

2 -   -  ?

----------


## .

-  ,

----------

:



> 2.         ,


?

----------


## .



----------


## 71

> :
> 
> ?


   2010 .     ?     ?  .  ? :Wow:

----------


## .

...
*71*,              ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 71

> ...
> *71*,              ?


    , ..      .       ,      .

----------


## .

?     ,  ?
,     ,   ,        .

----------


## Gennady

> ,     -4-2   ???    ?   !   2-?


 3 .
   (2008-2009 ).
1.    , -          (25000 )  10-           ().     ** .         ,       ,           .        .  ,     .

  .         .

  1-               .             /        .

    ,   ,      , -   .

     ,      : -  , -   ,  , -   ,   -     .

----------


## Sekar

-   : "             "

2.       
  -             .
      : 
1)     (             ),           ;    
2)     (             ),         ;
3)       (   )     ;   
4)             ()    ;  
5)  ,            ;   
6)                                 
7)    . 

http://zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/ViewPur...chaseId=518440

----------


## Larky

...    ,   ,      "-"...

----------


## Gennady

> -   : "             "


*.*,  - , -       .        ,     .     ! 




> .

----------


## kich

,                ,    ,    . ,               .

----------

,   2010      .?

----------

..    15%.
     15     :
1) 14%   ?
2)   ?
3)  ? 
4)   ,   ,   ,        ? 
5)      2,9,     ?
6)       ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,   2010      .?


 



> 15     :
> 1) 14%   ?
> 2)   ?
> 3)  ?


 



> 4)   ,   ,   ,        ? 
> 5)      2,9,     ?
> 6)       ,     ?


        ,      
           .          :Frown:

----------


## svsan

> 6)       ,     ?


      ,    , . (   )

----------


## semoffor

> .
> 2.	   .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  .


,    15 %   ?

----------


## mvf

> ,    15 %   ?


 -15   ,   .

----------


## semoffor

> -15   ,   .


  ! . :Redface:

----------


## Gennady

,  .

        .224    .
         .      10      2 ,   10   50       10 ,   50   200        13 .
    200  ,      :  500   - 15 ,  500    2   - 20 ,  2   5  - 30 ,  5     40 . (    259638-5)
(   )
http://www.duma.gov.ru/

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=297125

----------


## Sekar

> ,  .
> 
>         .224    .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Gennady

> 


   .    : "   ,     ".

----------


## EvMorf

> 2.	   .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  .


   , .       1765     50%   ,             ?     .       -     ?

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## EvMorf

> .       ,


                ?
  ,   50%        ..                        ,    ?

----------

2010

----------


## .

2010 ,  9  2009     45  
     2010  60

----------


## EvMorf

, 

1.   2010         606,2   ?
2.        ,   ,       ?    -       2010 ?
3.  4-  2009-  2010-     ?

----------


## .

1. 606,2 -              .     ,   
2.    ?   ?     ?
3.

----------


## EvMorf

> 2.    ?   ?     ?


    ,         ?

----------


## .

*EvMorf*,      ?

----------


## EvMorf

> *EvMorf*,      ?


,      , , ,        )))

 ,   -  .    15  2009,    .

  = 7500
1 = 1,148
K2 = 0,34
.. 
  = 7500 * (1+1+1) * 0,34 * 1,148 = 8782
   = 8782 * 15% = 1317

..       50%      .. 1317 / 2 = 659

    606,2 * 3 = 1817

    659 + 1817 = 2423

     ,          ...                  ?

    )

----------


## .

.          .
  .      .      ,   .



> 659 + 1817 = 2423


    .   . 
      ,   .     4 ,    ,

----------


## EvMorf

> 4 ,    ,





> 5.	 2010         2011,     .      10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .  12003,   -,   ,   .


   ,    ,

1.    2010 ,       ,    ,    12003    3001   +     ?

2.          2009- 1817 (606,2*3)    3001   ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------

?

 2009         ,  ,  57,9 . .
  2010   1  2012  60 . ?         -?

    ?  2009  - 57,9 . .  ?   -      2009 ?

----------


## .

60 .      .  2013

----------

-       ?  2009  , .

----------


## .

-  2013    .

----------


## Yanisss

6% . , ,  2010         /?         =>             =>    ?   -   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Yanisss

> 


. .. ,      , -     /   ?

----------


## .

*Yanisss*,       ,   2010       .  ?

----------


## Yanisss

> *Yanisss*,       ,   2010       .  ?


.     :Redface:

----------


## laytinen

, .   15  2009   .          (-).        ,   2010      ""?

----------


## Z2007O

,    2010     ,    .      ?

----------


## .

D  http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr64.htm

----------


## EugeneD

> ,   2010      ""?


 .

----------


## Velhod

*.*
      ,   ,   01.01.2010        ,    :Wow: 
   ,    ? ( -  ...)

----------


## .

.

----------


## Velhod

, .

----------

.! ,        ,   ()     2009  2010? !

----------


## .

?     2010

----------

:    -   .  (   )-   . 
   ,             .  ?

----------


## .

,  .        ,

----------

.,   .

----------


## xxx654

,   ,   01.01.2010        ,   

      ,  4   30.12.09   ,    01.01.10   ?

----------


## Andrei.Rch

, :
         2010-2011     ,    - ?

----------


## or@nge

. 
, ,       12     ?
 -    6% ( ,    ).        2011      ( 2010).

,   15 000. 
2009-10.:   4080. (13%  + 14%  + 0,2 ) ..      13050,   31,3%    .
( ,    ,    ,   ,       /     )
2011.:   7050 (13%  + 34  ). ..     13050,    54,02%??? " ",        :OnFire: 

(   34%       , ..  ,   .)

----------


## AmigoCNC

> ,    2010     ,    .


      ?     ..
 ..

----------


## NtS

> , .   15  2009   .          (-).        ,   2010      ""?


,     30

----------

,   ..
     15%.    ,  ,     (  0,2%)      .     ,     ...   ? 

          ?

----------

> ?


  :yes: 
  : 1  2010 .

----------


## .

** ,  2010      ,        2011

----------

,   :Smilie: 
,  ,  ,      
-       ,   2010

----------


## or@nge

*.*, , ,       2011   ? ( 294)

----------


## kurdik

.                    :         2010?       .       .

----------


## .

.... ,        ,   2010      *   ,* ?    -  ,    ?   :Frown:

----------


## kurdik

1  2010 . ,     (,   ),                ,    ,      ,       (. 4.5 !    29.12.2006 N 255-).       02.10.2009 N 790

----------


## .

212-.

----------


## dilar

.    ..   ,       ?????   ??

----------


## nesulj

,    !!))

----------

,    ,    ,       ???

----------


## svsan

> ???


,   2011

----------

> ?     ..
>  ..


 !

----------


## Yanisss

> 212-.


.,    "      2010 ",    .     -  :  2010      - (  ).  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> -


*Yanisss*,      ,    ,      ? -




> 1.     -          * 2011*  ( ).

----------

,   ,

----------


## NtS

2011              ?    ?

----------

,  -         .   -      ?!   ""   ?    5 ,   60%  4330 ???

----------


## .

> 2011              ?    ?


  ,            .
**,         .    ,

----------

., . , , ,    .        ?     ? ,       ?

----------


## .

,         .       ,

----------


## Vas'ka

-   :         ,      ,      ,     2010, 2011 .?
      ?

----------


## .

.         .     ,

----------


## leen10

13 (      )    , ?
   3 ?     ?     !?   ?       *

----------


## .

*leen10*,           :Frown:       ,    



> ?


      .

----------


## leen10

? ( )...      ? ! ? 
  ...    ...    )

----------


## EugeneD

1)    ,  -   ?    31  -   . ,    , ,       ,     ... 2)            37 ...

----------


## leen10

!   !

  .   !?!

      ?  3 ?

----------


## .

,    



> ?  3 ?


    ,

----------


## hiker

.     :Smilie:       ,          -   , .   



> ?  3 ?

----------

> .          ,          - *  , .*


 .
9    ,      !         ....,  .
   , ,  ! .

----------


## Yanisss

> ...         ....,  .


, ,     ( #311)




> ...  !


 :yes:

----------


## leen10

, !

----------


## genja

.,  , (,     ,    .,   FAQ   -  ) 
         (  )?
 25-   ?     ,    ?

----------


## .

> 1  2009          , .. .          .   -   25  ,    .


         31  (), 30  ()



> ,    ?


    ,

----------


## genja

> 31  (), 30  ()
>     ,

----------

!

,    ,      :Frown: 

    6%,  .   2010 ,        ,    .            ,     50%  ,   . ,     50%,        . ?

     2011 , ..     .

 ?

 .

----------


## .

> ,     50%,        . ?

----------

.        .         10%  ? ,

----------


## .

-   ,      :Frown:      .

----------

,    ,      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!  -

----------

,        :     ,           ,    .  ,    .  2010                2,9%?

----------


## .

,     2010 .    ,       1

----------

2010           .  2,9% -  .   2011   ,,     ?    ?

----------


## .



----------

.

----------

2011           2,9%   ,      2010  . ?

----------

, ,  !

 ,     2010   14 %  ...

     ( 600 000,00.)  2010.     415 000 .  2010.???

----------


## .

> 2011           2,9%   ,      2010  . ?


  .         



> ( 600 000,00.)  2010.     415 000 .  2010.???

----------

2010. 415 000,00 ?

----------


## .



----------


## lexfal

,   :               2010 ? 
 2009    ~7500  ,           ( )
  .

----------


## .

*lexfal*,       ,     .            .          :Frown:

----------


## mizeri

> 7.	        ,        ,     .       15     .


   ,      ,             "",     .   -     ?

----------


## .

.    ,             ,     ?

----------


## mizeri

> .    ,             ,     ?


 ,   ""           15 ,  ,                  .    )))

----------


## .

> ,   ""           15 ,  ,                  .


  . .     ,      ?

----------

,     
        ,           -            ,    ,                            ?                 (    2009   )      ?

----------


## .

> 


     ,   .    ()   .
    .       26.3 .
 -            :Frown:

----------


## .25

[QUOTE=;52284924]+


 2010  14%      2009    1967 .. 8%  6%?

     0,2%          ?

        1 .       .

----------

,       ,             .  -                       26.3  12   .      -

----------


## Andyko

,    ,   ,         - ,        .

----------


## .

> 1


 -  15 



> 26.3  12


        26.3   .12?  11        :Wink: 
 ,        ,     10

----------


## EugeneD

, **...  :     -  ,  -  -  .    ,  ,     .   ...

----------

,                    ,            ,         ,    ,                        ,          ,             ,           .               2004           .    ,   ,                    .     , -       -        "              "  -    ...                    .

----------


## .

,    ,   ?
     .   ,  01  2010       .     
=**12
  2009   4330 
        2010 . 
 ,  

4330*0,14*12=7274

4330+0,06*12=3117,6   

4330*0,01*12=519,6 

4330*0,02*12=1039,2

7274+3117,6+519,6 +1039,2= 11950,4
   (6%),   .

----------

-1,1%

----------


## rtb

:
  laytinen  
, .   15  2009   .          (-).        ,   2010      ""?



> ,     30


 1  2009 .       (    )     "".        20  ,       (. 2 . 346.14  ).     ,   1  2008 . (. 2 . 2    24.11.2008 N 208-).

----------


## .

*.*,   .     ,      433012 = 51960
    51960    .       ,   
 ,    .   1,1%.
    12003 ,

----------


## .

,      (    2009 ).   .

----------

2009      10%      7274,40.       .
 2010   "    10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .  12003,  -,   ,   ." 
  7274, 40     ?
 ,     .

----------


## EugeneD

,  ...   : "    10392 ",    : "  7274,40     ?"

----------


## .

> .


    ?          .         15%.



> 10392

----------

.
 .
        2010        ?

----------


## .

?         .

----------

, ..
     ,   .

----------

> >>>>>>>  2.    .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  . 
> 
>     ...     ?
> 
>   2007,  2008    -6,      ...
>       .  - ?   50      ? 50  -  -  ....
> 
>   ,        .   -     ?


    404,1 ./
    202,1 ./

----------

-   6%  ,   80-   .

,  2009 ,       ,    6% (          ,       ).

1.    ,   2010       2   (   ),            ,            ?
2.     ,         ? ,       ?          (        ,    )?

----------


## .

1. 
2.     .         2010     31  2010 .    )
      ,     2005 ( 2004,  ) ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Malbuh

?

-   15%

:  -    30  .    
                  -    

-    .  1)   10392 (   )       .
                                             2)   1039,   572 (   )

:    1   ?

-      1966..   14%  . ; 
                               1967..   8% ., 6% .

: -    1 ///
                   -  -       01.08.10   01.02.11

-   0,2% .                   

:     15-  . 

-  13%

:   1  .   


 ?        2010.?

----------


## .

> 30  .


 30

----------

, !      :
_"   (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)"_
   6%
      100 000 .    6% -  6000 .
,     ,  2010    12000 .

       6% (    50%):

  -    6% (     6000 ).          6000 ,   3000  (50%  ) ? + 12000 . ?

  -      .   : 100000  - 12000  =88 000 .        6%?   5280 ? ?

----------


## romka_rvs

,  .

----------


## .



----------

> 4330*0,14*12=7274
> 
> 4330+0,06*12=3117,6   
> 
> 4330*0,01*12=519,6 
> 
> 4330*0,02*12=1039,2
> 
> 7274+3117,6+519,6 +1039,2= 11950,4
>    (6%),   .


     ?     ? -      . , .

----------


## .



----------


## romka_rvs

> 


,    !   ,       100 000 ,     400 000 ,   6%   24000 .  ,      50%,   .          .   , ,  400 000  --12000     12000  . ?
 ?

----------


## EugeneD

:yes:

----------

2010     20%,   6%

----------


## romka_rvs

> 2010     20%,   6%


   ,  20%  ?  ?     ?

----------


## .

**,   .   10  ,             :Frown: 
*romka_rvs*,       ,          :Frown:

----------


## wertolet

2010 :

1.       (  ,    ,    -     ,    )


20%     2,9%     1,1%          2%

2.      


15,8%   1,9%     1,1%         1,2%

3.    :
-    ,    -   
-    ,    
-    ,  
-    ,     ,       ,   I, II  III ,      


14%     0%         0%            0%

4.        ,    


10,3%     0%       0%            0%

----------

+  2009(    )
 2010 .    .
  57 .2 .2.-    ,   ()   .       2010. - 14%,  ?  14.         26%?

----------


## .

> ,   ()


    ,    ,     
14%      .
      20%

----------

,

----------


## -

!
-   ,          .   ,  , !  .          , ..   2010 .   .    -   .        . 
:
1) ,   -       ? (  , ,  )
2)         ? (     300 000 , .. 3  600 . .  ).
      !

----------


## .

* -*,         .

----------

, , ,      6%    , , ,   2010?   :Smilie:

----------


## .

.          :Frown: 
     2010,    .  14%  .

----------

> 14%  .


   14%   (6+8).    2011?

----------


## .



----------


## Yanisss

> .         
>      2010,    .  14%  .


.,    (,  6)          2010.

----------


## .

*Yanisss*,    ,    212-.     .  ,      ,      .     .     ,    .1   
          .   ?   :Frown:

----------


## Yanisss

.  ...

----------


## tarapulka

,            !

----------


## mvf

> ,


 .       -    ,   - .

----------

> *Yanisss*,    ,    212-.     .  ,      ,      .     .     ,    .1   
>           .   ?


,     .      .   ,              .   :  2010 - 20%+(1,1%+2%+2,9%)  .         .
       -  20%        (1966)            1 ..  1,1%   2%     . 
    ?
       ?

----------


## .

433012



> ?


    .   ,  ,    .     ,

----------


## mizeri

> ,     .      .   ,              .   :  2010 - 20%+(1,1%+2%+2,9%)  .         .
>        -  20%        (1966)            1 ..  1,1%   2%     . 
>     ?
>        ?


   ,             ,   ,    .

----------


## Yanisss

**,      .          (. ).  .   :Smilie:

----------


## Yanisss

> ,             ,   ,    .


      .... ,      .

----------


## mizeri

> .... ,      .


  :Redface:     ,    .
       ,          ,       ?

----------


## Yanisss

> ...      ?


  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> ,


  ,             ""        .        ))).

----------

> ,             ""        .        ))).


   .  , .   .    ?     2010      ?    (           -     ) , , .  -   .   75     ,      . :Smilie:        .

----------

> ,


  .   (  ).       12.11.2009 894. -1  , -2   .

----------


## .

,  ,

----------


## .

.   ,     .

 - . , 6%.  .

 2009-  7274,40 .     + 6%   (  50%)  .

 2010-     ,   ,  (   )  12003 .

 2011-,  ,     ,      .

  ? !

----------


## .



----------

> .   ,     .
> 
>  - . , 6%.  .
> 
>  2009-  7274,40 .     + 6%   (  50%)  .
> 
>  2010-     ,   ,  (   )  12003 .
> 
>  2011-,  ,     ,      .
> ...


   -        2 !       50000 ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ?


       ( ,  1967 ..  .     -   .)            .

----------


## .

., SergeiP,   .

,     .. ,           .

  !

----------

33,3 .   (400000/12).  ,    /.   -    .

----------

6%

----------

.     .

----------


## Holic

> 33,3 .   (400000/12).  ,    /.   -    .


  ?    2010    12000    ,    ?

----------


## .

*Holic*,  .        ,      24   .   ,      ,    24 .

----------


## Uliskovd

> 33,3 .   (400000/12).  ,    /.   -    .


  ,     .....    8 .

----------


## Yuliuya

> 2.    .    (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  .


! , ,            -     ? !

----------


## .

*Yuliuya*,   ,     .    6%     .

----------


## Holic

> .        ,      24   .   ,      ,    24 .


 ,     ,  ,      (,   =0)      33000 . :Smilie:

----------


## Manad

,       2-   -   ,   2011.           415000.   12.       ,         . . ,   , .

----------

> ,       2-   -   ,   2011.           415000.   12.       ,         . . ,   , .


 2011       16.

----------

> ,     ,  ,      (,   =0)      33000 .


       .  1000 .   (12  )

----------

,      ..    ,            (  07,12,09)

 ,       ,   : 
-             - 392 1 02 02010 06 0000 160; 
-             - 392 1 02 02020 06 0000 160.

      15     182 1 02 02010061000160 (              )
  15  2010        392 1 02 02010 06 0000 160;   392 1 02 02020 06 0000 160.

       (15%)  ,   ?

----------


## Choopyster

2010        ( "",   ).      2010     ,   ,   .
          ,  :
1. ,     30000 .
2.      : =*12*14%=4330*12*14%=7274,40 .  .  4330*14%*3=1818,6 .  . (2/3 - , 1/3 - ).
2.  : =*6%-=30000*6%-1818,6=-18,6.           50%  *6%,   *6%*0,5=900 .

 ?  2010    ?  -      (, , )?

----------


## vera_

, .

    :  -   .,  -   ,    .

   -    . 

   2010? 

1.          14%      ?   :Frown: 

2.   :    (  ): 50%       50 % -  ? ..  .

.

----------


## Cooler

> -    . 
> 
>    2010?


  .       : ,   .


> (  ): 50%       50 % -  ?


  ,  .       ,   **     .

----------


## Choopyster

> .       : ,   .


     ? ?      23,1% (20%+1,1%+2,0%)?        ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ?


 .



> .         14%      ?


 



> :    (  ): 50%       50 % -  ? ..  .


    ,

----------


## vera_

.   :Smilie: 




> .       : ,   .


       2010     14 % ?

..  : 7274,4 .    ? , ,   ...

----------


## vera_

> ,


, ,         -  3 000 .,        2000 .     1000 . (,   ,   50%).   ?

----------


## Fatman

*""*  -  . 
            1,5                . ..       20%    ,    .

----------


## Cooler

> 2000 .     1000 . (,   ,   50%).   ?


*vera_*,  " "         ?    - ,         ?

----------


## vera_

" ".   :Smilie: 

    --:

   - 3000 .    .

 , ,      2000 .    (, ,  2  ) -  1000 .?

----------


## .

*vera_*,     ?      100%,       80%,    20%.      .



> ..       20%    ,    .


     -     :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

*.*, ...  212 ( )        1 ... ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

-        27-,   212-.        ,    .   -

----------


## efreytor

> -


       .           .(    .. )   ,     212   27.. ..... .. .    :Big Grin: 

        213       27   ... .

----------


## efreytor

27...
 11  5
5.  ,    ,   :

 ..
"5.  ,    , * 1 * ,     ,   :".

----------

,   .    , ,          .2010     -....        ?

----------


## .

,     .          2011

----------


## olech

, , ..      .
      .   (22,23 ).


 2010          :
-  
-  
-  .

  ,  ,          14%  2010 .
   ,  ,        14%   2010 .   ?
        ?       ,          2010  ?   14%    2009?
       () ,      (      ,    )?

----------


## .

> ?


        .        14%.       ,   .1 .57  212-,    .2   .          .     ,        ,        .

----------


## olech

> .


      .    
      ? 
 :Wow: 

      .    ..    .

----------


## .

.    .         - .

----------

,   ,      -1, -2 -    .   ,      ,    -  .
,  ,     2009 .       ,     ,    1 . 100,           01.01.2010   .

----------


## Static

( )  2010-2011  ?

----------

> ( )  2010-2011  ?

----------


## Tatiana312

(  ) 
     .   -            12 ,       . 
 :Frown:

----------

> -            12

----------

2009,,   31.12.09,       , ?       (),    - . ""    " "?  , .

----------


## .

,  .  .
   ,

----------

2009      ,      ,   15- . 15.01.2010 .             2009 ., 15.02.2010  ,  !

----------

! !

----------


## cep

:
...
     ,     .     REGNUM , 16   "     346.20     "   .        ,     ,       (" "). 

"    6%     .             2%  6%", -  .
...



,    ?;-)

----------

!     2011     ,       ?  1 , , 9 , . ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .

----------

,   .   2011 .

----------

,  . . 
    ! !

----------

: "  ",   -    -  .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,    ?;-)


- :yes: 
     ,    ,     "  " :Big Grin:

----------


## Alyce

() + .

    . "  ..."
 .  :
     ........   :
).             -  .
).            -   .

    i  :Smilie: 
1.   ,   ). -   0,2 %,            4- - ?
2.   ). -    .     . ?

       ( ).      .
   ?

   2010      
1.  - 10392 .   .
2.  - 1039,20     ).
3.  - 571,56 -   .

   2010         - 14%  0,2%   .

   ?

----------


## .

> ). -    .


 ,    . ,     .      2010 .




> ( ).      .


         . 



> 2010         - 14%  0,2%   .


 



> 2010      
> 1.  - 10392 .


    .   .

----------


## _

5.	 2010         2011,     .      10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .  12003,   -,   ,   . 


, :     2010 ,  .    15%.     .   ,       ,   ,   50%,      .      6%,     ?
  ,           10392 .     -  ?

----------


## .

> ,       ,   ,   50%,      .


        . 



> -  ?


  .

----------


## _

> . 
>   .


  -   ,    ,          .    -       .

..        ?

----------


## .

> ..        ?


 .

----------


## Alyce

, .!
-   :Smilie:

----------

> ,       ?  1 , , 9 , . ?


,      ?      ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,      ?      ?


     .       ,   (  ?)    1   ,    .     15      .

----------


## mizeri

-  "",   6%            ,       .      6%-   1% -!

----------


## Good

2010 .  , , :   http://www.pfrf.ru/payment_insurance...2010/8460.html      ,  -     ?            ? 
      (4-, 4 )?    :     -   1  2010  -  1 ? 
 -  15 ? ,  .    2010  - ,    2010 .?   !

----------


## .

*Good*,       -      .     - .    
    14  .     :Frown:

----------


## .

> 6%            ,       .


  -  2010

----------


## Good

> *Good*,       -      .     - .    
>     14  .


         ?  :Frown:

----------


## Good

> *Good*,       -      .     - .    
>     14  .


      2    -   ?      , ?      ?  1  2010 .     1  (  )?

----------


## mizeri

> -  2010


      ?

----------


## .

. ,    ,   2010      ,  .        
       ?        :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> . ,    ,   2010      ,  .        
>        ?


  :Big Grin:      !

----------


## _

> .


      -  ?

----------


## Ego

> -  ?

----------


## mizeri

> -  ?

----------


## _

> , :     2010 ,  .    15%     .     .            10392 .     -  ?   :   ()        .


       ,    ,     -    .   ,   .
 .

----------

,    .
              2010???:

1.( -)  1981..
2    .

2.  1964..
5   

3. 6%  1958..

----------

, ,    % 
 ,          ,    ,    ,       

      ?
    ,     .  50%


      ,   /   .

----------


## S

,   ,   .
        .

 -   . 
 : 
  - . . (2     2010) -     .  
   .
  .   .
  .
     .

 -  .  - 20%, ,  -  . 
 :
  - ,  . .(2     2010).    .
   .
   .
  .   .
  . 
  .
   .

 -       "". ?

    ?   ?  ,    ,  .      (, )   ,    ? (,    ,   )?

!

----------


## S

S  ,        ,    ..      ,  ,      .

.

----------


## .

> .

----------


## S

.,  .
   ?

  ,     " "  -   ,     . ?      ,  ,       ?

     ?       2010. (        ,    )

   .

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ?       2010.


  ,     . ,     ,

----------


## S

.,  ! 
  , ,    ,       2010    .
  ,              ?   .
     .

----------


## .

> ,              ?   .


  ,   ,    .

----------

:
   ( )         ,          (14%)     .   -  ?

----------


## .

**,  ???       . 14% -        :Wink:

----------

2010        = 1214%=  7000 .       ,    ,     10000    (1220%).
:      ,   ?    .

----------


## .

> 2010        = 1214%=  7000 .


   .  14%,  20%.       ,    .

----------

, ..
   .
,        31   :



> **,   ,   2010      .  ,


    20% (..)    2010 .   :     ,   ?

----------


## Ego

> 


 
       ,

----------

,      ( )     2010  , ..        .
 29  27    24  2009  212-     2010 ,   :
  1966     -   - 14%
  1967     -   - 8%
                                                 -   - 6%
        ,  ,      20%.     ,    ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,  ,      20%.     ,    ?


   ?       "  ..      20%"?
-    .       14%  20%,    ,  (     )     - ,   ..            . 
  ,                    .

----------

, mizeri.

----------


## .

**,    .      1 .57  212-.   2     .    .



> ,      ( )     2010  ,


 ,   . ,         .
  -     2010  **   20%  , 2%    1%  .   12 
     .
*mizeri*,       ,         :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 1%


1.1%

----------


## .

,  0,1%  :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> **,    .      1 .57  212-.   2     .    .
>  ,   . ,         .
>   -     2010  **   20%  , 2%    1%  .   12 
>      .
> *mizeri*,       ,


  :Redface:     .        .       :Smilie: 
   .     .               :Wow:

----------

!
1.       09.        ? (   )
2. ...       2010  ?
3.      2009   ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.    
3.

----------

*.*,          . ,      ()      (   ).      .   :yes:

----------


## .



----------


## Kunija

-  .  


> 


   ,  1966..     20%   ,   1967 ..   - 20%   14 % ? .. 34%?  167- ,  14%,   - 6%.  .

    ( 519  ..)

----------


## mvf

_ (   ), ,  1967   _ 
20.0% 	14.0% 	1.1% 	2.0%
 6.0% 	14.0% 	1.1% 	2.0%

----------


## Kunija

.        20%,    14%    ...

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## .

,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Kunija

"I"   :Smilie:  .

----------


## big2002

, ,   .
,    , .
.
 1010   14%   (      ..)     2009 (  0,2%)     (   14   ..)    30   2009 .

  2009 .
 2009          14        28 ,    30  ( -  ),      30 ,     30 .        15 .
  2010 .
   .
        .        .
        2009 .

----------


## .

,        1 .

----------


## Fedelta

,,          10392   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fedelta

> ,,          10392   ?


 2009  ""   2/3      (7274,4)  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Fedelta

, *.*

----------

> ,        1 .


,      .

----------


## big2002

-     :Smilie: 

      . ,       2011 ,   2010 -     .

----------


## Sobolyek

> 1.       09.        ? (   )
> 2. ...       2010  ?


         :    2009  (  ,    )     -   ,    182....  ,  2010        (  )    ,    392...

----------


## mizeri

> 2009  (  ,    )     -   ,....  ,  2010


 ,    -      ,      ,       !

----------

*.*,  ,      ( )    ,         ( 1 ).

----------


## Sobolyek

> ,    -      ,      ,       !


, /   ,    (  ,    ,      ),  ,  , ,

----------


## mizeri

> , /   ,    (  ,    ,      ),  ,  , ,


   ,       .   2010    .
" ()       ,   31  2009  ,           ,         " ( 212)

----------


## .

> ( 1 ).


     .          .

----------


## Sobolyek

(     08.12.2009 N 30/187 "      ")

"...-,    (16)     ,    ,                  ..."

----------


## mizeri

> (     08.12.2009 N 30/187 "      ")


"-          ,           :

182 1 02 02010 06 0000 160 -         ,           ;

182 1 02 02020 06 0000 160 -         ,           ." 





> "...-,    (16)     ,    ,                  ..."


  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


       ?

----------


## mizeri

> ?


      .  - ,       .

----------


## .

> .


   ?          1   ,     - .

----------


## .

2009    ?

----------


## .

> ,      ( )    ,         ( 1 ).


 ...         1 .     .         2011   2010

----------


## mizeri

> 2009  (  ,    )     -





> , /   ,    (  ,    ,      ),  ,  , ,





> "...-,    (16)     ,    ,                  ..."





> 2009    ?


 -,    *Sobolyek*      "" .

----------


## Sobolyek

(,     -     2010 .,     )  2009          , ..  ,   * 2010 * -   ,    **

----------


## .

. ,       _392 1 02 02030 06 0000 160      ,            _ .   ,   " "   ,             ,   ,           ,

----------


## Sobolyek

*.*,  . , ,   .  ,         01.01.2010 .   2009 , ,            .
,   , *.*,  392 1 02 02030 06 0000 160       :Frown:

----------


## Sobolyek

,    - ?  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

II.      (   104).

----------


## Sobolyek

, ,  :   ...    - ...

----------


## Sobolyek

:

"... ,                    31.12.2009     :

392 1 02 02030 06 0000 160 -        ,         ;

392 1 02 02040 06 0000 160 -        ,         .

-          ,           :

182 1 02 02010 06 0000 160 -         ,           ;

182 1 02 02020 06 0000 160 -         ,           ."

----------


## Sobolyek

,  ,        2010 ,     :

392 1 02 02100 06 0000 160 -      ,      ,       ;

392 1 02 02110 06 0000 160 -      ,      ,       
 :Wow:

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=311387

----------


## Sobolyek

*mvf*, .
    ,          ))

----------


## vai182

-   -   .28 212-  -            -  ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sobolyek

*vai182*,        ,       ?

----------


## .

,  . 


> 2
> 3.    -      ,   2  ,               ,    :
> 1)   ()           ()  .              ,     ;

----------


## vai182

4.     



 28.       
3.    -      ,   2  ,               ,    : 

1)   ()           ()  .              ,     ;

----------


## vai182

> ,  .


,         !
   ,

----------


## vai182

-       ()        .  ,  50 . ?

----------


## .

.15.33

----------

*.*, ,   .  :yes:

----------


## Ego

, ""     :



> ,


  ,  " "  01.01.2010  , ..              12   ,      ?  :Hmm:

----------


## mvf

IMHO     .  :Smilie:     : _       ,           _ .    ?

----------


## Ego

*mvf*,    :yes: 
    -2  "  ",  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Kunija

,      , 29.12.2009,       7   ?    2010. -        ?

----------


## mvf

.  .

----------


## Good

,   2010        .  ?

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## Good

> .    .


  ?      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Good

!

----------

,  !
, -,        :

      2010 :

1.     : 
   *20%*12 .= 10 392
   *1,1%*12 .=571,56
   *2%*12 .=1 039,20
: 12003 .

2.        1967     8,0+6,0  (    ,           (     ,         ,          ): *14%
3.   0,2% ()  
4.     =  ( ) -    -        ,      50%
5.     /  13%

!

----------


## .

.

----------

.,   !!!

----------

> 4.     =  ( ) -    -        ,      50%


 :
4.     =  ( )*15%* -    -        ,      50%

  .    26-,              ?     1 2010    ?

----------


## Holic

,   - ,                 ( )  2010 .    6%.

,  -   ,  .

----------


## Vyborg

, :
1.      0.2%    ?
2.                ?
3.      2010 ?

----------


## .

> ,   - ,                 ( )  2010 .


   . ,          .
1.  2010  
2.       ,   2010      
3.      , 4330

----------


## Holic

, .               .

----------


## slimtimys

,    - ,        2010. 20%   - 10392,        ,    ""    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    1967  .   .    ,   14%    6%

----------


## Nadinak

> ,    1967  .   .    ,   14%    6%


      ? -      2009   ,    .
  ,     .

----------


## Yanisss

2010 .

----------


## .

> ?


      .         , ..  1/3 ,   .

----------


## Nadinak

!   :yes:

----------

()  2010     #576. 
     .     ,   #576:
1.   ,      ,  31 .
2.  15    (     )   16-   .     .
3.  ..  ,       .

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,


 !        #576    ,     ,    ?       " "  ?  . 1-..., 2-...  ..

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> 


       #590
   ? (#576)
.3, 4, 5, -  
2 -  15  . , .     .  16  - .
1 -    .    ,   -  .     ?   31    ,   ?      .       ?       "    " ..   14%    .

----------


## .

- 31 .   ,      .

----------


## p_olja

#587,         ,       ....      ""-"   ".  -      - ...???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*p_olja*,       ,     .   ,      ,   ,       2009 .   2010

----------


## p_olja

,  ,   2010 ....-   .
 !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## lumiere

.  ,   2010   ( 2009 :   )    ? /     ? 
   . 
, .

----------


## .



----------


## AmigoCNC

2009 ,   2010       ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## AmigoCNC

6%  .. ..
  2009   1  .. 
    2010..  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  .     ,     .
  ,

----------

,.  ,      ?     .,    **  ,    ?
.

----------


## .

-         .

----------


## Ilya_5432

.




> -         .


 ,      ,  ?   .    .?




> ...  ,   2010   ( 2009 :   )    ? /     ? 
>    . 
> , .


   2009 ( 15- )    ?    , , .

----------


## .

> ,      ,  ?   .    .?


     , .



> 2009 ( 15- )    ?


      .         .

----------


## .

, 6% .  . 
     ... ,   2010.      .         ()    .
     2010    2     ,   2011  4   .   -    ?
  ,              ,    ,      ? (       ).

.

----------


## .

> 2010.


  .    .     ,    .     .



> 2010    2     ,   2011  4   .


  - .     ,     .    .  , ,    
    31 ,   .     -   ,   ,   .

----------

,         ( )           ? 

 P.S. 4            .

----------


## .

> ,         ( )


  .    212-  27-    .
       .

----------


## EugeneD

,     ...

----------

.    ?

----------


## .

.      (    ).

----------


## Ilya_5432

> , .
>       .         .


  :Smilie:

----------

!   .
    -  IV  2009    20/01 2010 -   ?

----------

? -   ?    ?         ?        ?

----------


## .

> -  IV  2009    20/01 2010 -   ?


     . 



> ? -   ?


        .
      ,

----------

.
     2010   4330 .
      ?        10 ?
  ,    4830 .       .

----------


## IrII

,
, , (  )
   15%    ?
 2009         .
   ,     2009     ,   ,        ?

----------


## .

> ?


  .        ,     2010     .



> ,    4830 .


        .
*IrII*,    2009,    2010 .      2010      ,    .

----------

????     ????     ,           ( ).  ????????   !

----------


## leha_c

,   -  ,     "    "  .       :Smilie:  
                .    .

----------


## .

> ??


  .       .       .
 ,     .    ,    .

----------



----------


## .

.   **   .

----------

:yes:  .  
         ,     .   .    .

----------

.,  ,   ,    : 
1.            (  ),        (  )? 
2.  2009     " - ",      ,  2010    "",     2010     30%, ..  2009   ? 
.

----------


## N@St@sy@

> ,


 !   ,        ,    :Redface:         .  -    15 %.    ,        (  )   .   .         .      ?            ,    ,   ,        .     ...    ,   ?   1.01.2010     ?   1.01.2010         ...     .   ,      ...      ... !

----------


## .

> (  ),        (  )?


 



> 2009     " - ",      ,  2010    "",     2010     30%, ..  2009   ?


 , .         .      15%.
*N@St@sy@*,     2011

----------

-  ,     13 ( ,,   ,,   .)  ,    5  2010         2009.   ,     ,       ""               "",     -,,    . 0%     -  -   .    -1,-2,    2   2010    4   2011 ,       .

----------


## .

> -1,-2,    2   2010   4   2011


    .

----------

> *N@St@sy@*,     2011


!   !   :Smilie:

----------

> .


  2011 . 26% +,,-34% -         ,   .

----------


## .

.     .

----------

> .     .


.   ,    .1 1,295 : 1,148 = 1,13.      2010 .   1.13 .    1-       2011. - 47%  .  .        2010 .    ,   .

----------


## Lara'S

,              1   ,         ?

----------


## leha_c

> .     10392 ,   572 ,   1039


  :  572 ,  1039  
      :  1,1%  2%

----------


## leha_c

,   2009          4849-60     2424-80. 
         ,      ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,              1   ,         ?


    .          ,    ,    .        
*leha_c*,           ,     .

----------

, ! 
   ,         ,         .
:               , .. 10392 .  ??????

----------


## .

2010

----------


## EvMorf

4-  2009,        1  2010    ?

----------


## .



----------


## lika25

1 .2010. ?

----------


## .

-1

----------

> 2010


  ?  :Wink:

----------


## lika25

> -1


  ?

----------


## .

(    ).
      .         ,     :Frown:

----------


## lika25

> (    ).
>       .         ,


  :Smilie: 

               ,                     ,

----------


## 2zemka

, !     ,         ,     (     ),        ?   -      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 2zemka

*.*, .     :Smilie:

----------

,          2009 ,    ,      :Frown:   :Embarrassment: ,   ,  ,    1:

     "  ".   2009 .      :
   438 577 .;
   394 839 .
 ,  2008 .       13 121 .,         .
     2009 . :
(438 577 .  394 839 . 
 13 121.) x 15% = 4 593 .
      :  I .  3 416 ,    2 616 ,  9   2 547 .,       .   2009         2 751 . (  )
       1 842 . (4 593 .  2 751 .)
    1 ,        030, 040, 050, ...060  ,      ,   , 1 842 .      ????

----------


## .

030 - 3416
040 - 2616
050 - 2547
060 - 2046

         4593 (     1,   050  060 ).     2571,    1842

----------


## lika25

030 - 3416
040 - 2616
050 - 2547
  ?

----------

..   ,   .

----------

..  ,  2010   1 (  )  2 (  ),              ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ?


 .      4   ,     1

----------

. :Smilie:

----------


## lika25

,     ?

----------


## .



----------

,  ,         6% ,      2010 ?     . ,   ..

----------


## .



----------

> 


 2009     1000    400  ,    40000    280000  ,     2010            415000 (),  415000   ?        ?

----------


## .

** ,    ?        .

----------

,     415000 ( )      ?

----------


## .

> 415000


           .          600 000   . 
       .    ,     .

----------

,           ,         /,    / 8,6 14%     ,   0,2%    /   ,      ,      ?       ,   ,    ,         ,     ,  .

----------


## .

,  .
    ,         :Frown: 
             .
         .        .

----------

> .          600 000   . 
>        .    ,     .


   ,      ,       6,8,14%,     / 0,2%  6%   -,   .         ,  ,  .          ?

----------


## .

> 


            600 .
    ,     ,   ,   , .   ,        :Frown:

----------


## RVLana

?
  2010 .    6%  :
(.) 20% = 10392.
(.)  1,1% = 572.
(.)  2% = 1039.
  2010 .    6%  :
(.) 20% = 10392.
(.)  1,1% = 572.
(.)  2% = 1039.
( ) = 14%
  = % (  ..    )

----------


## .

> (.) 20% = 10392.


   1967          



> 2010 .    6%  :
> (.) 20% = 10392.
> (.) 1,1% = 572.
> (.) 2% = 1039.
> ( ) = 14%


!      ,   2010       ,    2009 ?  :Frown:

----------


## RVLana

> 1967          
> !      ,   2010       ,    2009 ?


.,    ,    ... (
    .

----------


## .

,           ,  -   .    .
 .

----------

> ?
>   2010 .    6%  :
> (.) 20% = 10392.
> (.)  1,1% = 572.
> (.)  2% = 1039.
>   2010 .    6%  :
> (.) 20% = 10392.
> (.)  1,1% = 572.
> (.)  2% = 1039.
> ...


   ... ,      " "         ?           :Frown:

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


? 
 :EEK!: 
      ?      21 ,  ,    ...
,  ...
          (     )...         ...             :Hmm:

----------


## .

-    .

----------

> -    .


!  :Smilie:

----------

..  ,     ,        .
   ,      ,       6,8,14%,     / 0,2%  6%   -,   .         ,  ,  . 

         ?    , !

----------

> -    .


.  ,   -   5       ??

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

** ,   ,      ,        ,           ,   .
     ,    ,  2011  4

----------


## AmigoCNC

"    "
        ?
       ???

----------


## .

,     . ,        ,

----------

.  -           ?     ,   15 ,        ?

----------

..     ! !!!      ?          ?    -    ?

----------


## .



----------

.              .     .          :       .            ,     .                .       (    )?

----------


## .

> .


   .
    .           .       .

----------


## RVLana

> ,     . ,        ,


,    2009 .     .     ? .,       .

----------


## .

,

----------

.         .          ,     .     (  ).     .

----------


## .

**,       ,    .   ,       ,      .        ,     .
FAQ,

----------


## gra_nat

-   .    ,           ?      ,             .        ?  2  ?

----------


## .

> ,           ?


 .     ,  .

----------


## Vyborg

.   :
1.             2009 ,   3    . (        )
2.    0.2%      ?
3.           ?       ,         .

----------


## gra_nat

...      ?   ?
      -?

----------

!        ,  ,        
    (. 3 . 241  )

"    	  	    	 

 280 000 . 	7,3 % 	0,8 % 	1,9 % 	10 % 
 280 001 .  600 000 . 	20 440 . + 2,7 %  ,  280 000 . 	2240 . + 0,5 %  ,  280 000 . 	5320 . + 0,4 %  ,  280 000 . 	28 000 . + 3,6 %  ,  280 000 . 
 600 000 . 	29 080 . + 2,0 %  ,  600 000 . 	3840 . 	6600 . 	39 520 . + 2,0 %  ,  600 000 ."

     2010 ??? !!!!

----------


## gra_nat

:
1.        ?        2010.
2.      1 .2010.       1/4     1/4   . ?

----------


## .

> 2009 ,   3    . (


      . , 2  3  ,   2,  3.



> 0.2%      ?


  2010  ,  2010  



> ?


  .     .



> ...      ?


 ,   .   ,         ,        ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> 2010 ??? !!!!


   , .       10%  :Wink: 
      ,      .      .



> ?        2010.


  .



> 1 .2010.       1/4     1/4   . ?


 .
   ,      2010       .

----------


## Wellia

> ,           ,         /,    / 8,6 14%     ,   0,2%    /   ,      ,      ?       ,   ,    ,         ,     ,  .


    ? (     ).

----------


## Vyborg

....          :
)               
)              

       0.2%       .           0,2%  ?

----------


## gra_nat

01.01.2010  .   ,   1  0?

----------


## .

0,      .
*Vyborg*,  ?     ?

----------


## gra_nat

,         .    ?

----------


## gra_nat

?      ?

----------


## .

*gra_nat*,  ,        ?   :Frown: 
-    ,     .

----------


## ixb

6%  ,  .          .      (  2010    2011     ??).                     ??

----------


## .

?    2010       ,   ,     .        
   ?   .       ,

----------

.    (6%), . 
 2010          6,8,14%  15  ,    / 0.2%  15  ,             .        2011 .      ,      ???
            ,          12      %            ,       31 . 50%             ???
           ,    (),  -    ,  .

----------


## .

> 50%             ?


 ,

----------


## AmigoCNC

,  ,        6%       ,      .. ??

----------


## .

,    ,   ?

----------

!             ,    .         01.11.09     06.01.10    , ..    12    .              10988,85 ( ),      ()        4330,00,    / 5175,00,             ,     ,    1,5  40%          /??      .

----------

.. ,      .

----------


## .

> 4330,00


   ?      6 ?
 -    .

----------

,      ,   ?   01.11.209  6- .

----------


## .

?   .

----------

,

----------


## SergeiP

> . 50%             ???


 "50%  **" ,  " ,   ,  50%  **" !!!

----------


## Elena Cooper

! , ,   2010       : 8%  6%?

----------

,    8  6%

----------

( .)  ,     ,   2010       20%.
   20% (  1966 ),    14%  . 6% (   1966 )

----------


## .

.        ?
-     20%.    ,

----------

, !      -212,       2010  14%   ,   2011   16%.
        ,    ,  20%    :Frown: (. ,        ,  -

----------


## Vyborg

> 0,      .
> *Vyborg*,  ?     ?


  :          ....     :
)               
)              

       0.2%       .           0,2%  ?

  ,   .

----------


## AmigoCNC

-    -2 ??
        ..

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001_12.htm

----------


## doroschenko

, ,          ,    (,),    2009,   2010,   ( ) -  , -  -  ,     -? !!!

----------


## .

*doroschenko*,         .

----------


## stroinost

> ,    .
>           -    .


   "             "?     2009 .,       2009 .     (15 )     2010     ?

----------


## Ulianka

!
    . 3     .      , 4   -?(  ,      ) 4     .   ?

!!!!

----------

,,          6%     ?

----------


## .

> (15 )     2010     ?


 



> 4   -?(  ,     ) 4     .   ?


      .        .



> ,,          6%     ?


  2010    31  2010

----------

?      ,    .0,0%.         - .   14 %.


> .


     .  .        ....

----------

-   " "  ?

----------


## .

> ?      ,    .


  ?     212-   ,     ?   :Wink: 
             ? 



> -   " "  ?


      83    ? 
   ,

----------


## AmigoCNC

> -   " "  ?


  ()  :
 7703363868  770301001
:   . ( -   .   )
 :  1     . 705
 044583001
/ 40101810800000010041
 -  ..

 ,  ,         ..

----------


## alexVRN

.     , , . 
   2010 . 
 2009   :
     .

.     .  - 4849,60 /
.     .  - 2424,8 /

   66 .. -  .  14 %;
  67   -  .  8 %,  . - 6 %.
    - 0,2 %

.


 .
          2010  - 

    10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .  12003,  -,   ,   

?

----------


## .

.   2010         ,        4330

----------


## ailin

,    ,   2010 .   .  .   ,       (,   )     ?

----------


## .

.         . 
     ,    ,

----------


## ailin

> .         . 
>      ,    ,


, , ..  3  :
-  ;
-  ;
-  . 

    ?

----------


## Zala

!   :                 .   2010?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Zala

.    ,     .     .     ,   2008   0,2%,   2009.         3,4%        .
     .     .
   ,

----------


## .

,      .
    ?  -     15 ,

----------


## Zala

,   :            .
     ? 3,4%  0,2%?

   ,    : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post52574059

----------


## Zala

,   ?

----------


## .

> ? 3,4%  0,2%?


     ,   
, ,    ,     ,    0,2%?
, .    ,

----------


## Zala

72.50 - .   -  .

----------


## mvf

31.01.06 N 55

----------


## .

,  1 ,  0,2%.

----------


## Zala

: 
   ,      .
   3,4%  .         ?      0,2  ?
  ,  ,    0,2%?     3,4.     ,  3,4?

----------

,  ,         (, , , ),   ?   ?         26          ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,   ,  ,         26   ?

----------

1  8.       ...     ?  -   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## super5

> 


        2009   2010 ,     ?

----------


## SergeiP

> 1  8.       ...     ?  -   ?


  ,        :Smilie: 

,    ,     (    ).     , " ",        - "  "  :Smilie: 

    -    1c: 7.7

   1:8   "   "
( ,    ,   ).

----------


## .

** ,    .  ,       2010      ? 
 :Frown:

----------


## roxyka

"                        
(  24.07.2009)",      2  33 ,       2010 .        14 %,  - ,     .

----------


## .

2 ?   ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

_2.  2010    ...
2)   ...    ..._

----------


## Elena Cooper

,       16%   . ,    :yes:

----------


## roxyka

> 2)     ,    -        ,    -   ,     ,


, ,   .

----------

, ,      (  )   ,  6%,  1  _2010_  (   2010 )?     ?
1.     8  6 %,     ?
2.      (  ),      ?
3.        ?
4.           ,      ?
5.           ,     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. ,   
3.  
4. 
5.

----------

!

----------


## Explo

> ()  :
>  7703363868  770301001
> :   . ( -   .   )
>  :  1     . 705
>  044583001
> / 40101810800000010041
>  -  ..
> 
>  ,  ,         ..


    ,       ???

----------


## Elenge

.      /  ,   2009.
    .

----------


## ixb

> ?    2010       ,   ,     .        
>    ?   .       ,


 - . 2 . 2 . 57   24.07.2009 N 212-
 2010         - 14%

----------


## Good

> .      /  ,   2009.
>     .


,:          ,     ,   ?    ,        ( )?      ,    2009 .? 
        ...        ?    ?        (((

----------


## RVLana

> ,:          ,     ,   ?    ,        ( )?      ,    2009 .? 
>         ...        ?    ?        (((


 - http://www.mgfoms.ru/socialnye_servi...oprosy-otvety/
 - http://www.pfrf.ru/zayav_kbk/9024.html
     /.

----------


## RVLana

> 2009   2010 ,     ?


http://www.pfrf.ru/zayav_kbk/
 , ,     ,    ,      2009     ,         .
  1  2010            ,     2010     ,     ,      .

----------


## .

*ixb*,  ,      -.        2,    ,    1  1  5.
       .
*Good*,

----------


## Good

> - http://www.mgfoms.ru/socialnye_servi...oprosy-otvety/
>  - http://www.pfrf.ru/zayav_kbk/9024.html
>      /.


,          ,        ?

----------


## ixb

, .
 ,     .
   ....  :Frown:

----------

!
     ,     .     , .
      2010  :
1)     10392 ?
2)    8% + 6%?
3)    0,2%?
4)    - ?

----------


## Good

- !         ...!

----------


## .

*Good*,    .       ,       :Frown: 
**,       .

----------


## RVLana

> ,          ,        ?


 - http://www.mrofss.ru/?id=70&nid=60
http://www.mrofss.ru/?id=70&nid=59
    (   ).

----------


## staor

,  .
 // 10392/572/1039 ? (   1966 .) :Smilie:  
      ,    .  ?
 .     ?
,      .
.

----------


## Elenge

> // 10392/572/1039 ? (   1966 .)


   (  ) .

----------


## .

> ,    .  ?


 .      ,   ,      :Wink: 



> .     ?


 .  -

----------


## staor

> .      ,   ,     
>  .  -


Elenge,  . 
!

 2009       (  . .).
     . . :Wink: 

  ,       ?     ?  " "   .

----------


## .

> ,       ?     ?


  ,  -2 ,     .      ,

----------

> .
> 
> 3.	            ,       ( ,   ). 
> .


-    .     ,          .  ?         ,   -  ?  :Wink:

----------


## staor

> ,  -2 ,     .      ,


, .

----------


## .

**, ,      2010 ,  ,    ?   :Frown:

----------

k1  2010   1,295 -      .  , !  1      ,    .

----------


## .

1    , 1

----------


## lenka-d

*Explo*,        6.   !

----------


## 4

:     ,    ,  2010. .     ,     ? -      .  ,    1967.,    10392.  .,   -     .  .?

----------


## .

,   .



> -      .


     -     ?  ?



> ,    1967.,    10392.  .,   -     .  .?

----------

,   ,  2010     ,   ,  -2  ,   :"
  "		   ?		 ?

----------


## .

,     ,      ,    .
 -     .    .

----------

, ,  -  .

 ,      "  "     ??   ??    15  2010  ,    5,    ,    4    ....

----------


## cKOT

?
          (  , 6% )  (  50%, )?

----------


## .

> ,      "  "     ??   ??


 15 ,  



> ?


 



> (  , 6% )  (  50%, )?

----------


## EvMorf

2009 , -         ,           2009  ?         ?

----------


## Tachka

, ,        2010.

      ,  -  - ,                12 ?  

.

----------


## Feminka

*Tachka*, .

----------


## kravru

> .
> 
>          .
> 
> ...
> 5.	 2010         2011,     .      10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .  12003,   -,   ,   . 
> ...


  ?  ???

PS:
,  -    ,      27  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 4

> ,   .
>      -     ?  ?


 2010.  .   26.09.2005. "     ..   .  ." .3   .  24.05.2005. 223-   (   , )    .  .         ,  -  :Hmm:

----------


## 4

> 2010.  .   26.09.2005. "     ..   .  ." .3   .  24.05.2005. 223-   (   , )    .  .         ,  -


   .  , ,  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*4*,         .            ,         4.
    ,   .

----------

,     ,   ,   ()  +  2010         14%,  20%,     ,       2009  - 14%,  20%   2011 . 
 - ?      2010 .       -   .

----------


## .

-        2010   .

----------

!   :Embarrassment: 
 . ,       2010       .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------


## lutsiger

:
      ,   ,       (%) - 2,9 %   2010 ,        2010  (  0,2%):

    72.60           ( -,     .)

  ,   ,   2010   0,2     2,9%?

C ,

----------

lutsiger,   ?  ,   2010        ,                 ,    ,         . 
 ,      .     , ..        2010      .    - 0,2%. ,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*lutsiger*,       .               .    .
 
     2011

----------


## lutsiger

,       ,        :




      2010      2,9%.

  ,     ,    2010  2014      .   , -    , ,   .  ,     (, ,   ),  2010        ,      -        .                       ,   ,      1  2010 .

  ,    : "           "

        :

      ,   ,       (%)	2,9					

          ?

----------


## lutsiger

,      ,        ...  :yes:

----------

lutsiger,         :yes: ,    0,2%         ( - )

----------


## Tinnelle

-     -2? BY  ...    ,      ,   ,         ,   ?      ,         ,       ...

----------


## .

*Tinnelle*,        ,  .      .

----------


## Tinnelle

*.*,      :Embarrassment:      ,    ,    ,   . ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------

,    .   ,      (6%)  2010    ?     2011 ? ?

----------

,     .    1   .

 ,    2009      ?

----------


## .

.



> ,      (6%)  2010    ?


         .     .            ,

----------


## .

,        :Frown:

----------

"     ."
  . 

.
         !
     ?.... 
  ,  ,   ,        !

----------


## xyliganka

,         . .     ,      ,      .       ,          .  .

----------


## .

*xyliganka*,    .     .  ,

----------

> *xyliganka*,    .     .  ,


 ---  ! 
       ,         .    ,        ,     , ,           ,         ...      2010      -       ,   ,       .  !  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

"    2010 ."   : 
"  ,               2015 ,       .    ."   ,   .
 ,   ???? :Wow:

----------


## .

,    , .

----------


## saigak

- ???   ...

----------


## .

.        .

----------

,        ,    ,       ,    ,    .   ,    .

----------


## saigak

,     .           ....    .     .  :Wink:

----------

,    . 
       ,       ,    !   :yes:

----------


## Yanisss

> *xyliganka*,    .     .  ,


.,         ?   ,    .   ,        /       ??

----------


## .

*Yanisss*,    ?         ,

----------


## Yanisss

> *Yanisss*,    ?         ,


    , ,    -  .
  ,        ,  ...
,  , -     :
:     (   )
  2466001885  246501001
 / 40101810600000010001
        . 
  040407001

----------


## EugeneD

-  !          . ,   (,  !)    - .

----------

?

----------

,    !

----------


## Yanisss

> -  !          . ,   (,  !)    - .


EugeneD,  ! :Wink:

----------

, ,    ,     ,    100 - 1.13%, . -13 ., -10%-10  .      7.  -, .     100 .    13% ,   -       - - 10392, - 572, - 1039 .   ,    ,   ?      ,    10392,572,1039  ?       ?  !

----------


## .

> ,    ,   ?

----------

?    !   ,            ,  ,  ?   . ?          30      ?

----------

..  1

----------


## .

> ,           ,


      ,        :Smilie:  



> 30      ?


  ?  2009        .   2010

----------

.  2010,   ,  ,     ?

----------

-   ,   ,  :Smilie:   2010 ,   18%-, 13%-,  . -10392,572,1039 .    ?

----------


## sada20

http://vao.mos.ru/Vaomos/htmltree.aspx?id=4896&tree=sh
    .   ,   .      .
   .

----------


## .

> .  2010,   ,  ,     ?


     ,   ,     .    http://www.klerk.ru/blank/170300/



> 18%-, 13%-,  . -10392,572,1039 .    ?

----------

> ,   ,     .    http://www.klerk.ru/blank/170300/


  ..    - 10392,572,1039 . ?

----------


## .



----------

!

----------

280 000 .. ? .. 14 % -   415 000 ..?

,   ,     ...        (0,2%    ) - -     ?    ?

----------


## .

> .. 14 % -   415 000 ..?

----------

, !

    ,       ?     ? 

    1,    ?

----------


## Vyborg

:
 2010           20%     ,   1966   14% +6%      1966 .   ?

----------


## .

> :


   ,  -  .    ,      ,  31 .     ,   ,     .       ,

----------


## _

,            ,         14%. , !!!
   (  )  1 .
   ???

----------


## Rosa

, ,         2010 .       -    ?

----------


## Feminka

*Rosa*,     ,      .

----------


## _

> *Rosa*,     ,      .


        ,    ?

----------


## Rosa

, ...

----------


## roxyka

> ,       ?     ? 
>     1,    ?


   1.6.22.4,         ,   ,      ,      30   .           (    ),        ,    (   .   )

----------

, .
    ,       ,  -   ?   .
(     .)

----------


## .

**,   -  ?  12000     .      ,  -     :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,   -  ?  12000     .      ,  -


  . , !

----------


## wertolet

.     .   
http://pfrf.ru/ot_peter/strah_vznosi/  "  "   ,  
"   01.01.2010 . 
 1.      212-  24.07.2009.  , , ,   ,          ,           ,     .
*       14%  20%  2010* ,   26%  2011 ..."
    ,  -  -  ?

----------


## .

*wertolet*,  30  ...       - ,     .   ,    :Frown:

----------


## Elenge

30      :Wink: ,   )

----------


## .

*Elenge*,      .     ,       .       .
         ,             -     :Wink:

----------

.    .   .  .    .           .      .   4330  +      2       ???      . .

----------


## kasatkina-kupec



----------


## .

*kasatkina-kupec*,  2010     ,    ,    . ,      ?           :Embarrassment: 
      ?

----------


## kasatkina-kupec

*.*,    .       .   .        () .  ?     .  -     ?

----------


## .

.    ,      .

----------

,     - ," "  .

    .     -,    .        ( ,   2 ).
        (   )  .       ,         .         (   ).
    2010     ?                ?   ?           .     ?      ?
 .

----------


## .

,   .         2010   ,       
     ,

----------


## Chiwawa

..            (2007)..  -     (12)..1800    ,     ...
 ,      ..   ,    ..      ?
  .

----------


## Andyko

> -





> 


,

----------


## Napalm

,  !    30 ,   +      ....


    , , !

   , ,           , .      , .

1.      2010   (14%+6%,  8%+6%)  1980  ?

2.    ,          7274 .,   . 3117,6, ? (   ).

3.   .         ?
    :
  ,     24.02.10,       , , , ?   20.04.10?

        , ,    2424,8.         ?
      5000 .,    2572 ?

      ,  ,       ???

, !!! :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

> *wertolet*,  30  ...       - ,     .   ,


   wertolet.          http://www.pfrf.ru/tarif_strahvznosov/ ???

----------


## .

**,     .      ?      .

----------

> *wertolet*,  30  ...       - ,     .   ,





> *Elenge*,      .     ,       .       .
>          ,             -


*.*,      ,     ,      .
 ( )       . ,      .
, ,      ,   ,    10 ,        .
       ..

..     .

----------


## Napalm

!!!     ,   20%  , 1,1%  , 2,0%  !!! !!!   212-!!!

  -    ,  (  887)!


  2009       ,    14% +6%   (   )?

----------


## Napalm

,   ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,...         ?


     ?

----------

212-   .57
_2) ...     ,    ,     ,           (     ,         ,          )..._
  ,         14% ,       ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   "",   +, .

----------

> "",   +,


- ""     .

  .
_. 14 . 5.   ,    2  1  5   ,                          ._
      ?   ?

----------

"   (  ,   ,   )      6% (     50%)  " - .

: ..   2010            ,       ( ..  571,56.   1039,2. )?

----------


## .

> 2009       ,    14% +6%   (   )?


  .



> 20%  , 1,1%  , 2,0%  !


    12 ,    .



> - ""     .


     ,     ,        .



> ..   2010            ,

----------

> ,     ,        .


  -,   , .2   .

----------


## mvf

> -,   , .2   .


   :



> 2) ...     ,    ,


?

----------


## .

> - ""     .
> 
>   .
> _. 14 . 5.   ,    2  1  5   ,                          ._
>       ?   ?


     .         .

----------

,   .
 . 5  212-     (    - .1,    - - .2).  . 14       ( %-)    ,   .15     %-      (  ).

. 57   .  2010 .  .2 ,   -  14%   ,    _      ,        _ .    .
    ,   .   .

----------


## .

> .2 ,   -  14%   ,


  .     2   


> 2.  2010          ,  *  1  1  5*   :


       .           2  1  5

----------

*.* !      .  ,    ,   .   .

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=319319

----------

.     2010    ?  ,

----------

,     :              .      .  , - ,    ,       :  ?   ?     .  :      ,   ,      ,      .     ?          ?
 , ,  :       ,          ,         (     )       ?

----------


## .

> .     2010    ?  ,


       .         .      ,     .            ,     . , ,        .



> ,     :              .      .  , - ,    ,       :  ?   ?     .  :      ,   ,      ,      .     ?          ?
>  , ,  :       ,          ,         (     )       ?


       .   ,   ?     ,     ,            .

----------

.   ,   ?     ,     ,            .

        ,      ,      .          .   ? -      ,      .      . 
     .           ,       .   ? , .       ?

----------


## .

> ,


       2004 ,          ,

----------

.    , ,      )        . .

----------

,  ,              ,,   ?

----------

> 2004 ,          ,


,  .             .  -    .   .          .  , ,     .     (     ,      ).
 .! , ,    -   :              -?  ?   ?        "" ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,         2010 .

----------


## .

** ,        .          ,            .
         .            .
     ,             ,    .       .

----------

> ** ,        .          ,            .
>          .            .
>      ,             ,    .       .


.!   .  -     .   ,  ,     !!!

----------


## Elenge

,  ,   . ..  (  )  .

----------

> .       ..     . 
> :     ( )        .              .


   ,     3  5 ,   ?   ?        ,     ,    ,      .      !     ,         ...   -   ...

----------


## Aek

!
               ?

----------


## .

*Aek*,    ?   :Frown:

----------


## Aek

?

----------


## .

.       ,       .
      .

----------

,                 .  ,     .     ,       .  .

----------


## .

,     ,    ?           :Wink:  
    26.3,         



> 2.   ,    ,          ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )                ,      ,     , *         ,     * ,         .             50 .

----------

!

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

32    ...  :Smilie: 
   ,          ..
    ....
    2010  =  ( ) -    -       - ** ,   50% 
: *     ????*
        2009      ?
!!!

----------


## .

> 2009      ?


   2009    2009 , 2010

----------


## .

,  32    .  -             :Wink:

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> ,  32    .  -


     32   :Smilie: 
     ,    .
..   2010        ,     2010.      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Serus

6%
     2010   .  ?
 .      ?

----------


## .

?     ?

----------


## Serus

,  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Serus

!
     "  "?

 ,   ,    (  )             , ?
(  )

----------


## Imelnila

..  20%   ?...

----------


## .

""?
 -   100    .       ,        :Wink:

----------


## .

> "  "?


   ,       ?

----------


## Imelnila

> ""?
>  -   100    .       ,


  .    ,      ,     20 (14+6)

----------


## Serus

> ,       ?


          .    ?     ? 
,      -?         .  :Smilie: 

(   )

----------

.    . "   () .... (  )   ...(  ) :  ( )  / -   .   /   ,     -    ,    .  .      .    (  )

----------

:
       ,      2010 ,      ,     .

  ,    ,          ?

----------

> .
>          .     .            ,


..   2010      (6%)      ?  ,        2011 .

----------

11  2009  ,              . . ..  ,     .,  ,    ,    .   ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,          ?


 .     .



> ..   2010      (6%)      ?


 .              .



> 11  2009


   ? ?   ,     ,

----------

> .     .
>  .              .
>    ? ?   ,     ,


,  ,  .    ,           ?

----------


## .

?     .        ,

----------

-  (15%),     14%   .  -0,2%.?

----------


## .



----------


## lika25

2010 .             ?

----------


## .



----------

!    6%,    -,    2010       ? .

----------


## .

.       ?

----------

.

----------

!,              ) 392 102 02 110 06 1000 160 ) 392 102 02 020 06 1000 160 ???

----------


## .

392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160,

----------

"392 102 02110 06 1000 160        ,      ,            (, , )"-      ?

----------


## EugeneD

(" ")

----------

> 392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160,


 

"I.  

39210202010061000160

   ,         

39210202020061000160

      ,          "

        ???

----------


## .

**,        .

----------

, !     
 3921 02 02100 06 1000 160 . 
.3921 02 02110 06 1000 160 . ( )

   3921 02 02100 08 1000 160

   3921 02 02110 09 1000 160


 3921 02 02010 06 1000 160 . 
.3921 02 02010 06 1000 160 .   ?

----------


## .



----------

!      !

----------

-        

  ,     ()       (  ,     ),      ,   / 2 . 2 . 57   212−[1]  14.0 %  0.0 %  0.0 %  0.0 % 

         14%     
?

----------


## Eliana

.       .   ,     ?   ?  ,   ()      ,      ?

----------


## lika25

?      !

----------


## Eliana

,  . 30.01.2010 .

----------


## Eliana

. ,           .      ,          . :Vampire:      ,             ? :Frown:

----------

-             2010?

----------


## Eliana

:
    0 .  30.01.2010 (  ..)   18210202020061000160  (    ?)   39210202020061000160

----------


## p_olja

""

----------


## .

> -        
> 
>   ,     ()       (  ,     ),      ,   / 2 . 2 . 57   212−[1]  14.0 %  0.0 %  0.0 %  0.0 % 
> 
>          14%     
> ?


 ?   ?             2010   14%,

----------

, ,        ?

----------


## .

.

----------

6,   ,
       ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> 14%   (     ),      26%.        .


     2010 8%-, 6%-.?

----------


## Eliana

> ""


  .   .        (      ...).

----------


## .

> 2010 8%-, 6%-.?

----------

> ?   ?             2010   14%,


  ,    
   20%

----------

> ,    
>    20%


  .        ( )      20%   14%.        , 20%.  ?

----------


## .

**,       ,     20% .
    212-.

----------

2009 .    2010 ?

----------


## .

.   .  ,  ,     ?

----------

,  :
, ,  .        ,   ,  31.12.         ,       ?     ?

----------

.      ,  15.01.10,       ?

----------


## .

,     .      .    ,   .          31

----------

,      995.
  ,         15.01.10    ( )   .        -  ,  ? , !  :Redface:

----------

,    .          .     .

----------


## .

.

----------

,     ,      .     .   /         ,         . .. .     . ?

----------


## Pinelopa

..     6%  8%   ?
   1 .  -1     ?

----------

:    2009                  .       ...        ...      2009 .       . .

----------

..       ,  ,     ,.           ,  ,          .        ,  ,    ?

----------


## AVK

-  ,           ,   :
 
39210202100061000160        ,      ,           
14 % = (7274,40)=7274 -    (1818,60) = 1819 

 
39210202110061000160        ,      ,           
6 % = (3117,60)=3118      (779,5) = 780 

 
39210202100081000160      ,    
4330*12*1,1% = (571,56)=572    = 143 

 
39210202110091000160      ,    
4330*12*2% = (1039,2)=1039    (259,80) = 260 

   12008....     5  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

  :   .  (  -    .    )  7703363868,  770301001

----------


## .

**,  -

----------


## .

**,

----------

,

----------


## AVK

- ,   :
: 1819+1819+1819+1817
: 780+780+780+778
: 143+143+143+143
: 260+260+260+259
   ?

----------

,          31.12     ,           (   )  ,           ,   .    ..

----------


## .

**,      .

----------

!  -   ,    ,     ,      . , ,     :

   (6%).   2010  (     )        :
1. 6+8%%     ,      (  "")
2. 0,2%   (       )
3.  - ?
4.  - ?
5. - ?

       .

----------

,       ,    4 .        : 
    ,      .  .  . . .       .  . . .
         ,       ?
 ,  ....      . :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## .

**,     2010 .   
** ,    ,    ,

----------


## .

**,     2010 .   
** ,    ,    ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;52620763]**,     2010 .   

 !  :Smilie:

----------


## Naditi

?

----------


## .

.     .,

----------

> **,      .


"nj   ,     ,    .

----------


## .

**,   -       ,    .      ,    .      .       ,

----------

> **,   -       ,    .      ,    .      .       ,


         ..      .

----------


## .

,          :Big Grin:

----------

> .     .,


  .          .   ,          ,      . ,        .
        -            .       -     ,  -     (      ).

----------

: 
    -   ( ),   ,        (,     ,     !).   ?    ?         ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


 ,   .  ,    .

----------

,     .          . 
       ,     ?    .

----------


## .

> ,        .


  -        2010  .    5  .           .      ,     .    ,      ,      .



> -            .


       ,    ,      .



> ,     .          .


      .      .       ,

----------

> -        2010  .    5  .           .      ,     .    ,      ,      .
>        ,    ,      .
>       .      .       ,


.    .       ?
    .     .         . ,  ,    .     .

----------


## .

.      ,    ,   . 
         ,     ,   .
       .9.1    ,         .  -   -  ,     ,  ,         :Wink:

----------


## a

-           2004                                              !!!!!!!!!!       !!!!!           20000 .                                           -   5                         5  !!!!!                                          (       ) 
          5    ?                                2010        -      -                -     5                         -                    -

----------

> .9.1    ,         .


    , .      .
        15  2005 . N 570

----------

> -           2004                                              !!!!!!!!!!       !!!!!           20000 .                                           -   5                         5  !!!!!                                          (       ) 
>           5    ?                                2010        -      -                -     5                         -                    -


:        ,    .
     , ( ),        7 ....

----------


## .

> 5               -           -


  -      ,      .    .
  ,       ?  ,  ,      ?           ?     .
       3   .     ,    ,       .
      ,   , .              :Frown:

----------

> 3   .


  .,             ?
,

----------


## 1805

!      :    (15%), 31  2009.             2009.(   31.12.2009,        11.01.2010).   .         2010.  ,       ,    167-,    , .45, .2 ,              .          , ..         2009.(    31.12.2009.!),     -     1.2010.       ?   .  .

----------


## .

. .45 .2       ,     .           



> , ** ,          , ** ,       .


, ,    ,   .  ,     2010 ,   ?       -  .

----------

(   ) ,                   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (       )           !!!!              -   3  ,          (     )         -            .      *    *

----------


## .

**,         .      ,      ,   ,      .



> -          .


        ?  -       .      ,      .     ,       ? 
      ,     ? ,        :Frown: 
     ,  .    2004-2006   -  ,   2007-2009  .

----------

,     ... 
   .     .  14,   01?     ,  01 ,     ...

----------


## .

,    .

----------

14      ,     ,    ,   ;   ,     14.

----------


## .

** ,  -   .       .    .

----------

,    .

----------


## TRIAN

**,     ?  ?   ?

----------

, .    ,    ,       .      ,    - 571,56  1039,20.  ?

----------

,           ,   (,,,   ),           ,   .
 .    .
.

----------


## .

> , .    ,    ,       .      ,    - 571,56  1039,20.  ?






> ,           ,   (,,,   ),           ,   .
>  .    .
> .


,

----------


## Marina-star

..  ,        .....   ,      ,        ,       ,      .....   ,     , .....

----------


## MYulia

,       .      , ,   2010   20%      .
         /:

 2009 .    :

-   
-   
-  ,  0,2 % (   )
- 

      ?   ? 
    ?  ?

   !

----------


## anytkafil

, ,           1966 ..   10392 ,         ...     :Embarrassment:

----------


## AlexDudin

( 6% /)
    /   ,      -       1040    1039.   :Smilie:     ,             12004   12003 ?              ?

----------


## .

*MYulia*,        .       .
*anytkafil*,        .
*AlexDudin*,       ,   .

----------


## AlexDudin

> AlexDudin,       ,   .


       -    , - ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

. , ,              .   http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0
    -          ?

----------


## Andyko

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=322340

----------


## .

**,           .        ?   :Embarrassment:           ,

----------


## C

,       - 14%    - 20%..  ?

----------


## Naditi

> ,       - 14%    - 20%..  ?


         2010  14%  6%=20%

----------


## C

> 2010      ,     ,


     ...
   +  14%,    , 
   + = 20%..
  ?

----------

!!!

        -    - 7802114044   780201001   ,     ?


 ,

----------


## .

*Naditi*, *C*,     ?             :Frown:     10-15       .       10        :Frown:          ,   .
**,

----------

, , ,        50%,      (  - 6%)?

----------

-        ,      ?

----------

,    -  .       -  -.

----------


## Naditi

> 2010      ,     ,

----------

,   ,  6 %.      -   -   -    50 %  ?

----------


## .

**,        ,       ,          .     ,           :Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------


## ab2093

> *MYulia*,       .



     ,      

39210202030061000160
     ,  

39210202040061000160

  ,   ,    ...

----------

,  , ,  .
   .

----------


## .

*ab2093*,    ,   .               :Wink:

----------

ab 2093       .

----------

,   ! ,    (      ,     ..)
,    ,       ()    .       .2 .4  270  .2.4.288   ( :      -  , ,         ,    , ,  -  )     :    ,    ,   ( )         (.22)     .          ,     ,  ,        ....   ...   -    ... -,    .. -  ...
 : -176 "  " .4, 14, 19;   -     15.04.2005  221     ",     33, 35 ;  1    " "  31.08.2005 343.           ... !  ,   ,    -    (   ,   ... ...            ...) ,  !!!!!!

----------

, ,          2010    ""      ,???   ?      ...

----------


## .



----------

,     ,        .

1)  ,    (.. .)     2010  20%  (.+.),   2011  +,    , ?

2)   , .   ..  (.. .)-
   20%      ,     (.+.)

              (.. 14 %    ,  2010.)       .     20% ,        ???

 , .  ,     :-(

----------

,

----------


## ab2093

> ,   ! ,    (      ,     ..)!!!!!!


    ...



> ,    ,       ()    .


,  ...  2008             . ,             ,   .



> !


  ,  ,   :  /  2- :        (   ,   ,        - ),              ...



> ,   ,    -    (   ,   ... ...            ...) ,  !!!!!!


  ...

----------

.   -,     ?
 2010:
1)     20% ( "" 20%  "" 14%.  6%-.)
2) 0.2%   
3)             ,   2009.?

----------


## lika25

> .   -,     ?
>  2010:
> 3)             ,   2009.?


    2010 .    .  .

----------


## lika25

,  ,   .  .     ,    ,  .  -     ?

----------


## .

> ,


         .    ,   
       .

----------


## lika25

> .    ,   
>        .


  -          ,       .

----------


## .

.    ,   ,   ,  ,   .
       ,       .
,          ,

----------

,   !  -   .   2010.   -10392, -571,56,  1039,20.      -  .    2009.?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## .

,     . -  .         (, , ,   .)    01  09?
  .    -  .   ,      ......  01. ?

----------


## .

01     ,    
09

----------


## .

> 01     ,    
> 09


  :Smilie: 
   .               .       ..     (  ) ...

----------


## EugeneD

> 01     ,    
> 09


              "14"... "09" -  .

----------


## Gennady

2009    182.
?    392?

----------


## lika25

.  .        .   -         .

----------


## zyaka

().     .  ,        ,  ,   ,  ,    ...    "   "   ..    : 14% - .  6%- .   :Wow:

----------


## Naditi

-  ..       ?

----------


## mvf

> 


   ,  393 1 02 02050 07 1000 160

----------

,   ...       ...
      7274,40   4849,56 .  2424, 84  ...    66      4849,56, .. .,         10392  (       )?

----------


## Feminka

> 10392  (       )?


,    .

----------


## 2009

,     2010    ,    2009      ,     ?  ,     ?       .     ,       .
   .2 .57

----------


## .

*2009*,       .   .

----------


## lika25

,     ,          50%,     ?

----------


## 01

> 2009    182.
> ?    392?


 .     .     ,   .
   ,    -  -,      ,    ,      .

----------

,     .  ...     - 14%,      8%?
  ,      ,       ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

:
1.        ,             -  1000 ?
2.    /   ( )  ?
3.    - 400.?
4.    /  (  )  ?
.

----------


## .

**,       218  ?        :Frown:

----------


## Elfi

> ,    .



  !    1966  ,    .    1967  , :
14%   (4330)12 . -  
6%   (4330)12 . -

----------


## .

*Elfi*,          1966     :Smilie:

----------

> .


..     ,          ?
            ...  ?

----------


## Good

!
    .  : 
()  ,   2010     ( 2009  ):       392 1 09 02030 06 1000 160;       392 1 09 02040 06 1000 160.
1)     ,      2009 .   -          ? 

2)       ?    ,        ?

3)   -         31   ? 

   !

----------


## Feminka

> ...  ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 1)     ,      2009 .   -          ?


  .           .       .



> 2)       ?    ,        ?


         2009

----------


## Good

.       ,         ?      -?       31  2009  .( )   2009 ?  
       2010 .?      ...     ,    1    (   )?        -?    (15%)?

----------


## NastasiaD

> .       .
>          2009


     (    !!!)
 mvf,  ,      .
   ?  :Lupa: 

*39210202100061000160*	       ,      ,           
*39210202110061000160*	       ,      ,

----------


## Gennady

. .

----------


## hiker

> ,     .  ...     - 14%,      8%?
>   ,      ,       ?


         ?
  8  6%

----------


## Good

> .       ,         ?      -?       31  2009  .( )   2009 ?  
>        2010 .?      ...     ,    1    (   )?        - ,   ?    (15%)?



 , , ,     ..    ,     ...

----------


## .

> 39210202100061000160        ,      ,           
> 39210202110061000160        ,      ,


    2010 .     2009,

----------


## .

*Good*,    ,        .   ,

----------

,       ...

 212- (.2 .13) ,             ,   12 .
 -,  ,  (. 82-  19.06.00 .)!
    , ,    100 ,               4330 .

       ?!!
      ... ;-)

----------


## .

**,     .    ,   .

----------


## Good

> *Good*,    ,        .   ,


 .,     ,      ...3-    ?  ,    (  )    :   .   ,  (),     - 1   ,     (          , ) -   ? 
 !       ?

----------


## Feminka

> 3-    ?


    - 



> (          , ) -   ?


,       .

----------


## .

> (          , )


    ,    ?      ,     .

----------


## Good

> ,    ?      ,     .


    .             ?    ? 
 ! :Redface:

----------


## .

*Good*,     . .   ,        ?

----------

, ,   ,      (, ),  2010      ?
 2  2 . 57   212-  ,   ,    (    )      ( )

----------


## .



----------


## Good

> *Good*,     . .   ,        ?


          ,       51 ??  !

----------


## SergeiP

- "  ". , ,   ,    .

----------

> 


 
 ,       .   ,   . . 57  58   N 212-             ,   . 2 . 2 . 57  . 4 . 1 . 58   N 212-. , ,        ,   . 2 . 2 . 57   N 212-,     (   ),      .
,       ,  .
      ?      ?

----------


## .

> ,       .   ,   . . 57  58   N 212-             ,   . 2 . 2 . 57  . 4 . 1 . 58   N 212-. , ,        ,   . 2 . 2 . 57   N 212-,     (   ),      .


     .      ? ,     .
          .

----------


## zero zone

> ,    ?      ,     .


,     -  3-?
    3-  ?  221 .-

----------


## Andyko

> 221 .-


  217?

----------

,           (    ,  )? -     ?

----------


## .

31  .          .     3-

----------

!

----------

: " 2010"     !!!!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## MTGN

,,         (/        - ). ,,. 2010     / 0,2%  .       ,..,        2010     !
   ,       0,2%  ,       !!!
  ?
  !!!

----------


## .

, .          ,

----------


## mmmarisss

,              .   http://ora.ffoms.ru/portal/page/port...uary/260120101
 ,    2010       ,  ,    ,      ,    .     ,   . .   .

----------


## .

. 
        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## Vasena

?        ?     ?

----------


## Ego

- 
   . -

----------


## Vasena



----------


## .88

!

             ?           12 . .?

----------


## Ego



----------


## Vasena

31.12

----------


## .88

!  :Smilie:

----------

:  
     2010 

..........,           ,         .   . 2 . 2 . 57,   . 4 . 1 . 58    24.07.2009 N 212-  ,             , ,          ,          .                     .
       ,               . 2 . 2 . 57    24.07.2009 N 212-   (      ,   ).  ,            .      -      . 2 . 2 . 57  . 4 . 1 . 58    24.07.2009 N 212-.

..             2,9 ...     .           ??

----------


## .

.     -  +    .

----------

...     ,   ,    , ...
    ,             14%

----------


## .

.           :Wink:

----------


## 1

,       ?

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,       ?


         .      .
 2010     (   )

----------


## zorro_z

,   2010        ?!
 ,       6%,     .   ( 4.  ),     - 
.. 10392., 
  - 572. 
   . - 1039.
    !

----------

,   ,    ,   .       :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*zorro_z*, ,          .    4    .    7   .         .

----------

!      ,       2010 .   ...  ,  , ... ...    :     24.05.2005 N 223-     2  1  ,  1  7,  2  14   1 - 3  28     ,                                       -    ,              ,  ,   ,     .
    3  79     21.07.1994 N 1-     ,  ,  .

----------

,    .
    2    :
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._
      ,    .
,    ?  1     ?
143  260.

       -4 ?,     .

----------

.     .
**    , 11- ,(, ,   ) 15- .
    ?    ?

----------


## .

**,     


> -    ,              ,  ,


   ,   .    .  ,    167-,    212-,        .          ,       -    .

----------

> **,        ,   .    .  ,    167-,    212-,        .          ,       -    .


  ,      ** ,          ,     .

**,      ,  ,        .    .

         ,, ,.

----------

..        ( )    ,          .      ,   ,   5  .

----------

,
  - ,  6%.

,        .,         (   2010   ),        ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,          ,     .


 ,           .       ,    ,     .



> 


  .            .           -     .   ,   ?       ,       ? 
   ,      . 



> ,        .,

----------


## buza

2010      ?         7274,40  3171,60,   571,60,   1039,20.      ,   .  ?

----------


## buza

,        ,            ?

----------


## .

.      ,      :Smilie:

----------

> -     .   ,   ?       ,       ? 
>    ,      .


  !     ""    ... .

----------


## .

.

----------


## .88

...     2010     2009    65%!   2011     2009      120%, ..    2 !!!    .  :Frown:

----------


## .88

,       65%,    120% ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## .88

-   ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## .88

,  .  :Smilie:

----------

> ...     2010     2009    65%!   2011     2009      120%, ..    2 !!!    .





> ,       65%,    120% ???


-   8 ,      ,      .       ...  - !

----------


## roxyka

> -   8 ,      ,      .       ...  - !


 ""   -,     , -        2002 .  2009 . ?

----------


## LovelyFox

> :    
>   ,    
>    20% 
> 
>   .        ( )      20%   14%.        , 20%.  ?


     20% :Hmm: -14%  .  6%  ...., -    ...

----------

> ""   -,     , -        2002 .  2009 . ?


         ,  2000,     (  ,  10..,  ).,   , **  ~2002.?

----------


## roxyka

> ,  2000,     (  ,  10..,  ).,   , **  ~2002.?


, ,   ?   .      2002  2009   .      2011 .

----------

,,  .   ,,    .

----------

> .      2011 .


 ** .   .

----------


## TRIAN

> 20%-14%  .  6%  ...., -    ...


  ,   -... 
 :

----------

66   2009 .   7274  ,   ,     ,      4849.   ,    .     ,   ?

----------


## .

**,   ?  2010    1966      , 2/3  7474.     .  ,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## jeka66

> *zorro_z*, ,          .    4    .    7   .         .


     2,5 .   (  6%)  1966     2009    (4849,6 ),    2010    10392 + 572 + 1039 = 12003

----------


## jdxfh70hfr

,      :yes: .   


> .            .           -     .   ,   ?       ,       ? 
>    ,      . 
> 
> 	:


   .  2    ,      ?   ..

----------


## zorro_z

> 2,5 .   (  6%)  1966     2009    (4849,6 ),    2010    10392 + 572 + 1039 = 12003


, !    -!       -    ,    .  :Frown:

----------

> **,   ?  2010    1966      , 2/3  7474.     .  ,


    ,     .     :Redface:

----------


## Izem

> ...       -    ,    .


, ,    11- ,     ,     16160 ,   , ,   30% (,  ,       ),    21000  .         12- ,     ~30000... , , ...  :Frown:

----------


## jeka66

2 :  ,      20%,    2010    14%     57, 212 ...

   1   ,     2.  2  "...     ,     ..." ..     "" (14%)
  4       5, 212 ...    1-1-   " ",     1-2,     .

:  ,     ,           (  6% ,     ,  .     .)

----------


## .

> 4


     .4?
    ,     ? 
     .     



> ,


 ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> ,     .)

----------

! ,     3-,   ,        31.12.09,      25.12.09,    ,    30 2009 .  , .

----------

,    2009

----------


## .

3-

----------


## .

,    ?          :Frown:

----------

,  ,          ?

-       -     ,  ,   " (   24.07.2009  212-)   9. ,         ,         
)   ,      

   ?

----------


## saigak

,  .

----------

> ,  .


        ,    6%?

----------


## saigak

> ,    6%?


,       .  212-, .57
  01.01.2010 ,      2010 .      2009     .

----------

2010           ,  ,  2011 ?

----------


## .

** ,    .       2011

----------

,   2010 14% ?

----------

2011          ?

----------


## .

.    2010 .

----------

?

----------


## .



----------



----------

.

----------

.    :         ?

----------


## .



----------

>

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

, ,     .  -  -   ?    .        ?
    .      .   ,     -

----------


## .

,

----------

.

----------

, !

 :            "-"  2010 ,   10%.      ",     ". , ,  ,      ?      ?

 .

----------


## .



----------

> 


  !         -  ?

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:       ,      ?

----------

!
,           (   - )    ,     .   (. 7 . 1 . 346.16)           .  -    ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


 -  ?

----------


## .

.      .
   ,   -     :Smilie:

----------

> ,   -


, ...- ,         :Wow:

----------


## Nadinak

! , :
        6% -    . 
    " "   - 1 ,     (    )?   ?

----------


## lika25

> ! , :
>         6% -    . 
>     " "   - 1 ,     (    )?   ?


 1 ,     "", .

----------


## Nadinak

!

----------


## Red_flover

.  :
1)      ( )   .           .
2)           ?     ?

----------


## .

1. - .     
2.  
        ,    .      100   ,     ,              :Frown:

----------


## hiker

> 1 ,     "", .


        -

----------

6%              ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

!
    -       ,    2010           , ..       -  ,   ,   . 
      ,    -    2010-. 
 ? !
 -     ,  ? -,     :Frown:

----------


## .

.    .       .



> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 .


   ,    :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> !
>     -     (


        ...

----------

,    (  15%)          ,    , .

----------


## saigak

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/170299/ 
  212-

----------

saigak 
  .

----------


## xxx654

-1  
      ? (    )

----------


## saigak

,      .

----------


## xxx654

,   ?

----------


## saigak

212- ? , .  :Wink:

----------


## xxx654

100 ,     .

----------


## 1

,  .

     2010   12003   .
    :
-    - 10392  (   1967    ,     :    7274.40 .,    3117.60 .   1966    ,       );
-       - 572 ;
-       - 1039 ;

   572  1039     , ..   .

**    ,   4-    , .. 1611

  .    .

----------


## .

> 572  1039     , ..   .


    ,

----------


## 1

> ,


,      :          ?

----------


## saigak

?   ? .

----------


## 1

6%.   .

----------

, ,    6%  ,         10392 (7274,40+3117,60)?      572  1039 ?
  ,   ,         ?
             ?

----------

(  6%) 1        .

 116000      6960 -6%
	            3480 -50%  6960
	            3000.75      12003/4
	            3959.25       3480>3000.75 ( 3005,75)

----------

. 

   212- (.57,  2,  2)  2010             14%    ,   4330 . * 12 . * 0.14=7274,40 .  .     .       (8%)   (6%).
  (7274,40)   ,      50% (  ).

     2010 .   .

----------

.
  1  100000 .
 6%  6000 .
      1819 . (1/4  ).
  50%   ,      .
    4181 . (6000-1819).
        2010   2009 .    ,    6%.

----------


## .

**,       ,     .    57   4   :Wink:  


> 4.  2010      ,       ,    , *   2  1  5*   ,          ,     ,*   1 * .


 ,         .

----------


## klimova2229

,  ,    4   1   ,   ?

----------


## .

*klimova2229*,      ?          :Frown:

----------

! , ,   1242  1243

----------


## Skif_2008

!
, ,      4      ?    (  ,  )                    .

----------


## EugeneD

!

----------


## EugeneD

> ! , ,   1242  1243


1243 - ...   .  1242 -      .  - .     ...

----------

> . 
> 
>    212- (.57,  2,  2)  2010             14%    ,   4330 . * 12 . * 0.14=7274,40 .  .     .       (8%)   (6%).
>   (7274,40)   ,      50% (  ).
> 
>      2010 .   .


      3     2010  .
     8%    .

----------


## .

.    .

----------

